# Irish Craic Classic 2014 Details and Deposits



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

This years Irish Craic Classic is now booked and confirmed :thup:

The plan is......

*Golf.....*

Friday 4th July - Concra Wood first tee time 12.24, They have a black tee open on for us GUI members and have said they will do same price for anyone coming from the mainland â‚¬35

Saturday 5th July - Farnham Estate G.C. First tee time 10.30, we will have a sweep and 2s between us and maybe a couple of closest to pin/longest drive prize (nothing expensive so don't get excited)

Sunday 6th July - Slieve Russell G.C. First tee time 11.12, you will be playing for the dubious honour of being crowned "Irish Craic Classic Champion 2014" 


*Accommodation.....*

We have 4 twin rooms booked in Cavan Town for two nights (friday & Saturday) at this place http://www.thebridgecavan.net ......more rooms are available if required and I also have details of another guesthouse in Cavan should we need more rooms

Cost of B&B is â‚¬37 per person per night and it comes recommended by Bobs' dad 


Total cost for those attending the full weekend of 3 rounds of golf and 2 nights accommodation is â‚¬169 and obviously anyone only able to play/stay part of the weekend the cost is as per each round/night as above.

Hopefully we can get a good amount of folks coming and those who have been on the weekend before will tell you it's a great weekend of golf and craic with a good bunch of lads so any newcomers please don't be put off by meeting a bunch of strangers or even be worrying about how you may or may not play golf.

For Anyone who is interested and hasn't read the "ideas" thread, here are the courses we are playing

http://www.concrawood.ie/home

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie/index.cfm/section/info/display/1/content/158/gallery.htm

I know January is a tight month for some so how does a deposit of â‚¬50 payable before 3rd February, PM me for payment details.

So there you have it, now it's time to get your names down and start looking forward to what, once again promises to be a great weekend.

And at very worse you will always be able to say you met the forum legend that is palindromic_bob :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Super Job Steve . will have deposit away to you  at end of month :thup:


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Super Job Steve . will have deposit away to you  at end of month :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK Bill, good man

I will keep a list updated of who is going and what they are playing on this thread

So to start us off 

smange  .... 3 rounds of golf and 2 nights B&B 

bladeplayer .... 3 golf, 2 nights


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2014)

After no being able to make it last year as my dog minder let me down, i was planning on making it this year.

But i am shocked to see parkland courses as the venues.... so as they say on Dragons den... "For the reason, I'm out"

Have a good one though lads.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Steve, how do you want payment? PayPal? Or I can drop it into Bob if you want?


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Hi Steve, how do you want payment? PayPal? Or I can drop it into Bob if you want?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Cian

If you can give it to Bob thats perfect, for your own peace of mind get a receipt off him tbough as he will probably lose it


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am in, deposit will be paid on 1st Feb. Now my eldest has a job therfore board money coming in I have decided to treat myself at his expense after 19 years of getting from me


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am in, deposit will be paid on 1st Feb. Now my eldest has a job therfore board money coming in I have decided to treat myself at his expense after 19 years of getting from me 

Click to expand...

Good man Gibbo, now you've led the way hopefully some more from the mainland might follow :thup:


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am away on a fishing holiday the week before aswell, the joys of being your own master


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			After no being able to make it last year as my dog minder let me down, i was planning on making it this year.

But i am shocked to see parkland courses as the venues.... so as they say on Dragons den... "For the reason, I'm out"

Have a good one though lads.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you'll be missing out. 3 quality courses.

Just a little something to tempt others for the first and last days. 

Concrawood. 1hr 12 is the wonderful 15th! Off the blacks we'll be playing pretty much playing as they are so watch the fly overs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laQtbPk5UgE

Slieve Russell. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssgd_W4Zhjw


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			.

But i am shocked to see parkland courses as the venues.... so as they say on Dragons den... "For the reason, I'm out"

Have a good one though lads.
		
Click to expand...

Totally respect your decision not to travel over mate , not sure why you shocked at parkland courses tho , they are class courses  its a pity as the weekend is brilliant ,hopefully we get you over again ..

great chance for anyone to come over and play quality courses at that price , and thats euro so its even better in sterling ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2014)

Those look some stunning courses - shame I'm working or would be well up for travelling across and playing them. Have fun guys


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 9, 2014)

hmmm off the blacks might kick my arse a bit lol


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmm off the blacks might kick my arse a bit lol
		
Click to expand...

We will probably all get our arses kicked off the black tees 

Bob played them and scored 28 points I think so can't be too bad, he only scored 20 or so at Ballyliffin last year


----------



## chris661 (Jan 9, 2014)

smange said:



			Bob played them and scored 28 points I think so can't be too bad, he only scored 20 or so at Ballyliffin last year 

Click to expand...

You do him a great service I thought it was about 12 he scored :mmm:


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

chris661 said:



			You do him a great service I thought it was about 12 he scored :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Aye on the Sunday and 8 on the Saturday = 20 points at Ballyliffin :rofl:


----------



## bayjon14 (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevie,
put me in for the entire shooting gallery.
unless our Jimmy Bruen team gets places I will be good.
good courses looking forward to good old summer parkland.


----------



## smange (Jan 9, 2014)

bayjon14 said:



			Stevie,
put me in for the entire shooting gallery.
unless our Jimmy Bruen team gets places I will be good.
good courses looking forward to good old summer parkland.
		
Click to expand...

Good man John boy :thup:

Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights


----------



## LanDog (Jan 9, 2014)

Bob, clear your PM's would ya


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2014)

smange said:



			We will probably all get our arses kicked off the black tees 

Bob played them and scored 28 points I think so can't be too bad, he only scored 20 or so at Ballyliffin last year 

Click to expand...

Dont worry gibbo. It is a fun knock at concra even if it is tough. Rare for anything over 36 to win black tee comp. I think 34 won the days I played it. Pms cleared btw landog.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

50 yo-yo's Deposit paid to Bob there now


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2014)

Deposit received LD. Thanks.  

Steve fancy a pint?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2014)

I am going to nip home for this. My brother is going to drive us down for the concra game.    :thup:


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I am going to nip home for this. My brother is going to drive us down for the concra game.    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It'd be good to meet you Gary!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 10, 2014)

Likewise pal.  I don't get home too often so wont be able to make the other games.  I cant miss concra with the GM lads!  Such a course! 


Have you played there before?     When the sun shines it really is as good as it gets!


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Likewise pal.  I don't get home too often so wont be able to make the other games.  I cant miss concra with the GM lads!  Such a course! 


Have you played there before?     When the sun shines it really is as good as it gets! 

Click to expand...


I don't get home much either, but I'll be home for summer by the time this comes around! I've never played Concra, but have heard only good things about the place, so very excited


----------



## malek988 (Jan 10, 2014)

Stick me down for the whole shebang


----------



## smange (Jan 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Likewise pal.  I don't get home too often so wont be able to make the other games.  I cant miss concra with the GM lads!  Such a course! 


Have you played there before?     When the sun shines it really is as good as it gets! 

Click to expand...

Good man Gary, shame you can't make all weekend or even 1 night as it's great craic.

I'm guessing your brother is playing Concra as well?


----------



## smange (Jan 10, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Stick me down for the whole shebang 

Click to expand...

Good man Malek, knew you couldn't resist after the craic last year :thup:




Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

smange said:



			Good man Malek, knew you couldn't resist after the craic last year :thup:




Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights
		
Click to expand...

A dream team if ever I've seen one


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2014)

smange said:



			Good man Gary, shame you can't make all weekend or even 1 night as it's great craic.

I'm guessing your brother is playing Concra as well?
		
Click to expand...



yeah my brother is playing too. he is a long time lurker on here. he might get around to posting one of these days.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			yeah my brother is playing too. he is a long time lurker on here. he might get around to posting one of these days.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you coming along Gary be good to meet another forumer , & your bro .. come on Garys bro stick up a post ..

Just waiting on a few more of the homegrown "talent" to sign up , hopefully a few more will consider travelling over aswell.. some value


----------



## smange (Jan 11, 2014)

Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)


Starting to take shape now, would be great if we could get a few more for the whole weekend


----------



## malek988 (Jan 11, 2014)

What about young Brenda and Chris you guys going


----------



## chris661 (Jan 11, 2014)

At the minute I am extremely doubtful.  I haven't played golf in nearly three months at my own place and only played once away. Still debating whether to renew my membership or not


----------



## smange (Jan 11, 2014)

malek988 said:



			What about young Brenda and Chris you guys going
		
Click to expand...

Patience young man, I was just about to add an update to the list

Confirmed so far

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)


----------



## LanDog (Jan 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			At the minute I am extremely doubtful.  I haven't played golf in nearly three months at my own place and only played once away. Still debating whether to renew my membership or not 

Click to expand...

As in quitting the game?


----------



## chris661 (Jan 11, 2014)

LanDog said:



			As in quitting the game?
		
Click to expand...

For the foreseeable yeah. Just don't have the time with college.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			For the foreseeable yeah. Just don't have the time with college.
		
Click to expand...



Man up and pick up a club you sissy


----------



## chris661 (Jan 11, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Man up and pick up a club you sissy
		
Click to expand...

Pfft I have exams next week then a ten days or so before I am back so might manage a game or two  will more than likely renew as after May it can be golf golf golf :whoo:


----------



## LanDog (Jan 11, 2014)

Aye. If I wasn't getting free golf from my Uni I wouldn't be playing I don't think


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking very closely at this although I wouldn't need accommodation. Is golf only for the 2/3 days an option and if so is there a breakdown of individual green fees?


----------



## smange (Jan 11, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			Looking very closely at this although I wouldn't need accommodation. Is golf only for the 2/3 days an option and if so is there a breakdown of individual green fees?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate golf only is an option and the breakdown of green fees is 

Concra Wood â‚¬35

Farnham Estate â‚¬25

Slieve Russell â‚¬35

Get yourself along mate, the more the merrier and all that

Promises to be another great weekend


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 11, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			Looking very closely at this although I wouldn't need accommodation. Is golf only for the 2/3 days an option and if so is there a breakdown of individual green fees?
		
Click to expand...

Any and all options mate . Have a look in the irish craic ideas thread . Its locked but the green fees are covered in it . B gud to have ya
Or as Steve said


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 11, 2014)

Cheers guys, I will look at travel details during the week and let you know.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in for golf 3 days, no accommodation needed. 

Can you pm me details to send deposit?

Thanks


----------



## smange (Jan 13, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			I'm in for golf 3 days, no accommodation needed. 

Can you pm me details to send deposit?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate :thup:

No deposit required for golf only, we will sort out green fees once we get to the club.

Unless of course you want to pay something off it so it less to pay at time but entirely up to you.


----------



## smange (Jan 13, 2014)

Up to date list of who is going so far.......

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)


Note.....as per reply to Farneyman, if anyone wants to pay more than the required deposit or make some more payments before the actual date to spread out the cost then feel free, I can keep an updated payment list on here so we all know where we stand with it.


And for anyone looking in and thinking about maybe coming along, get your name down, it will be a great weekend.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope there is going to be a bobby prise this year. That is not a misspelling. I mean a prize for me since Malek stole my thunder last year.


----------



## smange (Jan 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I hope there is going to be a bobby prise this year. That is not a misspelling. I mean a prize for me since Malek stole my thunder last year.
		
Click to expand...

The booby prize from the friday and saturday rounds is being paired with you on the sunday :ears:


----------



## malek988 (Jan 14, 2014)

Seeing as im the reigning booby champion ill rustle up this year's booby prize


----------



## smange (Jan 15, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Seeing as im the reigning booby champion ill rustle up this year's booby prize
		
Click to expand...

Good man Malek :thup:

Probably quite safe getting Bobs name engraved on it at time of ordering :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2014)

Speaking of trophies, I take it you have somewhere sorted or in mind for them? if need be I can get you the same ones again?

Say no, I wont be offended


----------



## smange (Jan 17, 2014)

brendy said:



			Speaking of trophies, I take it you have somewhere sorted or in mind for them? if need be I can get you the same ones again?

Say no, I wont be offended 

Click to expand...

Leave it with me just now and I will see craic but I'm not saying no yet


----------



## keishdy (Jan 17, 2014)

Stick my name in for the round @ Farnham Estate. I am going to try and gather a few friends also! Thanks!


----------



## smange (Jan 18, 2014)

keishdy said:



			Stick my name in for the round @ Farnham Estate. I am going to try and gather a few friends also! Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to come along mate but I only have one space left for Farnham at minute, we only have 3 four balls booked and I have 9 definite and two provisionally booked just awaiting confirmation.

The courses are already busy and not many free tee times left, which I was a bit surprised at until I received an email yesterday inviting to me to play in "The North West Open" which unbelievably is the same weekend as us and on the exact same courses as us.

So if you are definitely wanting to play your welcome but at minute I have no space for your mates  sorry


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2014)

smange said:



			The courses are already busy and not many free tee times left, which I was a bit surprised at until I received an email yesterday inviting to me to play in "The North West Open" which unbelievably is the same weekend as us and on the exact same courses as us.
		
Click to expand...

Any other details on The North West Open. Is it possible to enter it too?


----------



## smange (Jan 18, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			Any other details on The North West Open. Is it possible to enter it too?
		
Click to expand...

Same courses as us on the same days as us, golf only with us = â‚¬95

Golf only in the North West Open â‚¬170

2 nights B&B and 3 golf with us â‚¬169

2 nights B&B and 3 golf in North west open â‚¬320

Yes they have plenty decent prizes but it will be full of bandits and you could nearly buy yourself most of the prizes with the extra cost of entering.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2014)

Cheers Smange. Think I will give that a miss lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 22, 2014)

Pencilled in for the mag already . Who is bringing the camera?

How does the current list look, Steve?


----------



## smange (Jan 22, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Pencilled in for the mag already . Who is bringing the camera?

How does the current list look, Steve?
		
Click to expand...

A bit like this Terry


smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Chris ....... 3 golf, 2 nights (not yet 100%)

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Keishdy ..... 1 golf at Farnham Estate


----------



## malek988 (Jan 22, 2014)

another awsome weekends craic for sure!! cant wait!!


----------



## LanDog (Jan 23, 2014)

I really hope Gibbo turns up with a car boot full of clubs like a journeyman teaching pro


----------



## brendy (Jan 23, 2014)

Word on the street is that he has had to upgrade from his mondeo to a VW Camper to hold them all.



LanDog said:



			I really hope Gibbo turns up with a car boot full of clubs like a journeyman teaching pro
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Jan 24, 2014)

Updated list

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........*Deposit Paid*

 bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

 LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........*Deposit Paid*

 Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

 palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights

 bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 Chris ....... 3 golf, 2 nights (not yet 100%)

 Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........* Deposit Paid*

 Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

 Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

 Keishdy ..... 1 golf at Farnham Estate


----------



## smange (Jan 29, 2014)

Updated list

 smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

 bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights

 LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

 Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

 palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......*Deposit Paid*

 bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 Chris ....... 3 golf, 2 nights (not yet 100%)

 Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

 Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

 Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

 Keishdy ..... 1 golf at Farnham Estate


----------



## smange (Feb 4, 2014)

Updated list

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........*Deposit Paid & â‚¬50*

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Chris ....... 3 golf, 2 nights (not yet 100%)

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Keishdy ..... 1 golf at Farnham Estate

That's how we are standing at the minute so still a couple of deposits to be paid.

Anyone looking on and thinking about it, don't be shy get your name down as we have a space or maybe two left at the minute.


----------



## keishdy (Feb 6, 2014)

AM right in saying I just pay on the day? Let me know I can send you deposit if needed!


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 6, 2014)

keishdy said:



			AM right in saying I just pay on the day? Let me know I can send you deposit if needed!
		
Click to expand...

Yup pay on the day if you are doing golf only. If you want to get it out of the way now then you can probably contact Smange and prepay. Saves having to worry about it on the day then


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2014)

really cant wait for this, its given me the oomph to sort my swing out... if thats possible


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			really cant wait for this, its given me the oomph to sort my swing out... if thats possible 

Click to expand...

Never mind the golf mate , meeting Bob is an experience worth the trip itself .. one of the soundest guys you will ever have the pleasure of meeting but you will still go home wondering if he actually exists or did the drink just make you imagine him ..


----------



## smange (Feb 9, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Never mind the golf mate , meeting Bob is an experience worth the trip itself .. one of the soundest guys you will ever have the pleasure of meeting but you will still go home wondering if he actually exists or did the drink just make you imagine him ..
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I've played golf with Bob a few times when there has been no drink involved and I'm still unsure as to whether he is real or just someone we all make up in our own minds to make us feel better about ourselves


----------



## smange (Feb 10, 2014)

Updated list

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Chris ....... 3 golf, 2 nights (not yet 100%)

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Keishdy ..... 1 golf at Farnham Estate

Hammertoe.......1 Golf at Slieve Russell......Paid


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 11, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Never mind the golf mate , meeting Bob is an experience worth the trip itself .. one of the soundest guys you will ever have the pleasure of meeting but you will still go home wondering if he actually exists or did the drink just make you imagine him ..
		
Click to expand...




smange said:



			To be fair, I've played golf with Bob a few times when there has been no drink involved and I'm still unsure as to whether he is real or just someone we all make up in our own minds to make us feel better about ourselves
		
Click to expand...

I'm the movement from the corner of your eye, I'm the feeling of someone is standing behind you when no-one is there, I'm the shadow in the dark... I AM BOB AND MY CRY IS....

POOBA PO PO BAGPIPES!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm the movement from the corner of your eye, I'm the feeling of someone is standing behind you when no-one is there, I'm the shadow in the dark... I AM BOB AND MY CRY IS....

POOBA PO PO BAGPIPES!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:excellent ... 

We will RISE ABOVE THE FLAMES tho mate


----------



## malek988 (Feb 13, 2014)

ive seen the 2 new hobbit movies, and rewatched the 3 origional Lord of the Rings Movies, i will never look at them the same again after meeting bob.... what a legend


----------



## keishdy (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm sorry to say I can no longer make it to Farnham Estate! Sorry lads!


----------



## smange (Feb 24, 2014)

keishdy said:



			I'm sorry to say I can no longer make it to Farnham Estate! Sorry lads!
		
Click to expand...

Shame about that mate, if it changes again just let me know


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 1, 2014)

Hard to believe it's only 4 months to go.  Looking forward to it. With a house purchase on the horizon this is probably going to be one of very few weekend away for the foreseeable.


----------



## malek988 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just like last year I thought July was ages away before I knew it it was time. Cant wait


House warming bob?


----------



## smange (Mar 1, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Just like last year I thought July was ages away before I knew it it was time. Cant wait


House warming bob?
		
Click to expand...

Aye time will soon flyby, can't wait either, as always will be a laugh


----------



## LanDog (Mar 6, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Hard to believe it's only 4 months to go.  Looking forward to it. With a house purchase on the horizon this is probably going to be one of very few weekend away for the foreseeable.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you moving to Bob? Staying in Omagh?

I'm so excited for this, I'm trying to fix my dodgy elbow and dropping head!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2014)

quick heads up, got a big decision being made at work on 19th meaning I am either unemployed or changing roles (mad but true)

I still have leave booked but really cant commit just at this moment for obvious reasons. As soon as I know I will either drop out or fire over the full amount.


----------



## smange (Mar 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			quick heads up, got a big decision being made at work on 19th meaning I am either unemployed or changing roles (mad but true)

I still have leave booked but really cant commit just at this moment for obvious reasons. As soon as I know I will either drop out or fire over the full amount.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Gibbo with the big decision at work and hopefully it will work out and we will see you for a Guinness or two when the time comes.


----------



## smange (Mar 9, 2014)

We have our first definite from over the water, PhilTheFragger has confirmed he is coming for the whole weekend and maybe more depending what time he gets over on the Thursday :thup:

Great to see someone making the effort to come over for what once again promises to be a great weekend :clap:

Latest list now looking like this.....


smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights. TBC

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

PhilTheFragger ....... 3 golf, 2 nights 

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Hammertoe.......1 Golf at Slieve Russell......Paid

Anyone looking in and thinking about maybe coming, get your name down soon so we can book more rooms and tee times while there is still some available.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad to see someone from over the pond this year. 

Hope that everything goes ok for you on the 19th Gibbo.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice one Phil , be good to meet up ... drag the bro along aswell ,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Nice one Phil , be good to meet up ... drag the bro along aswell ,
		
Click to expand...


Not sure if he is able to obtain the necessary "pink ticket" However, I will enquire


----------



## smange (Mar 12, 2014)

Latest list now looking like this.....


 smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

 bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

 LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

 Gibbo.... 3 golf, 2nights. TBC

 palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid

 bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

 PhilTheFragger ....... 3 golf, 2 nights...........PAID IN FULL

 Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

 Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

 Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

 Hammertoe.......1 Golf at Slieve Russell......Paid


----------



## malek988 (Mar 13, 2014)

stevie can you clear your inbox, been trying to pm you


----------



## smange (Mar 13, 2014)

malek988 said:



			stevie can you clear your inbox, been trying to pm you 

Click to expand...

Inbox cleared mate.

Fragger.....clear yours as well please   (DONE  )


----------



## smange (Mar 13, 2014)

A question for those playing Concra Wood on the Friday which I think is nearly everyone except for Hammertoe.

Concra is a long course and therefore a long walk so would anyone prefer a buggy? It is the first round of the weekend and before the festivities cheers have begun, so we should all be capable of walking it but the option is there for anyone wishing it.

According to the Concra Website a buggy is â‚¬30 so bear in mind the extra cost if you request one, obviously only half the cost with two sharing. 

Now it is a very busy weekend on the courses we are playing as they are hosting the North West Open that weekend so any buggies will probably best booked well in advance.

I have already asked Farnham about buggies but they have none available for us but hoping to up their fleet and he is letting me know of any that become available.

I'm fine with walking and much prefer it but some of you older ones  may feel the need 

Let me know ASAP please.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 13, 2014)

smange said:



			A question for those playing Concra Wood on the Friday which I think is nearly everyone except for Hammertoe.

Concra is a long course and therefore a long walk so would anyone prefer a buggy? It is the first round of the weekend and before the festivities cheers have begun, so we should all be capable of walking it but the option is there for anyone wishing it.

According to the Concra Website a buggy is â‚¬30 so bear in mind the extra cost if you request one, obviously only half the cost with two sharing. 

Now it is a very busy weekend on the courses we are playing as they are hosting the North West Open that weekend so any buggies will probably best booked well in advance.

I have already asked Farnham about buggies but they have none available for us but hoping to up their fleet and he is letting me know of any that become available.

I'm fine with walking and much prefer it but some of you older ones  may feel the need 

Let me know ASAP please.
		
Click to expand...

Having played Concrawood and Farnham on foot with electric trolley and with buggies, I would like a buggie. The walk from 9 to 10 on Concra is a bugger.


----------



## brendy (Mar 13, 2014)

And now it starts!!! 
Im fine walking. 


palindromicbob said:



			Having played Concrawood and Farnham on foot with electric trolley and with buggies, I would like a buggie. The walk from 9 to 10 on Concra is a bugger.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Mar 13, 2014)

brendy said:



			And now it starts!!! 
Im fine walking. 

Click to expand...

I knew you would enjoy that one.

Buggies, electric trollies, hybrids, DMDs and belly putters always attract your derision 

So will I put you down for sharing the buggy with Bob 


I need to talk to you about trophies some time as well in the near future


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 13, 2014)

When everyone else is sitting down knackered after the rounds I'll be doing a little jig and singing the following. 

"My score my be crap and a few balls were lost.
But my legs feel fine so you lot can get lost."


----------



## malek988 (Mar 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			When everyone else is sitting down knackered after the rounds I'll be doing a little jig and singing the following. 

"My score my be crap and a few balls were lost.
But my legs feel fine so you lot can get lost."
		
Click to expand...

There's the next viral YouTube video waiting to happen lol


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			When everyone else is sitting down knackered after the rounds I'll be doing a little jig and singing 

."
		
Click to expand...

E GADS , i need a drink already ...........................

Il walk ta , need the exercise 

 if you end up with an odd amount of people sharing buggies i have no problem doubling up to share the cost out tho


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2014)

smange said:



			I knew you would enjoy that one.

Buggies, electric trollies, hybrids, DMDs and belly putters always attract your derision 

So will I put you down for sharing the buggy with Bob 


I need to talk to you about trophies some time as well in the near future
		
Click to expand...

Trollies, hybrids, gut putters and GPS, work of the Devil (apparently he has a chipper too!)
Laser devices and Buggies aint so bad, for the likes of Spey Valley, walking would have had us a couple of holes behind by the end of the round such were the travels between holes.

I just prefer walking over buggies if possible.

Trophies, give me a shout if you want me to sort them via the usual route, Billy Hamilton.


----------



## smange (Mar 14, 2014)

brendy said:



			Trollies, hybrids, gut putters and GPS, work of the Devil (apparently he has a chipper too!)
Laser devices and Buggies aint so bad, for the likes of Spey Valley, walking would have had us a couple of holes behind by the end of the round such were the travels between holes.

I just prefer walking over buggies if possible.

Trophies, give me a shout if you want me to sort them via the usual route, Billy Hamilton.
		
Click to expand...

Just Bob then so far 

just goes to show you that the rest of us are athletes and mighty fine specimens of the human male 

Everytime I think of belly putters I laugh at Bondys quote at Ballyliffin the first year about you looking for a belly putter :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 14, 2014)

brendy said:



			Trollies, hybrids, gut putters and GPS, work of the Devil (apparently he has a chipper too!)
Laser devices and Buggies aint so bad, for the likes of Spey Valley, walking would have had us a couple of holes behind by the end of the round such were the travels between holes.

I just prefer walking over buggies if possible.

Trophies, give me a shout if you want me to sort them via the usual route, Billy Hamilton.
		
Click to expand...

Gps check
Trolley check 
Hyrbid check check
Now just to find a belly putter.

Just out of intrest. How many have played concrawood before?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Gps check........................................................Check
Trolley check ...................................................Check
Hyrbid check check............................................Learn to hit your irons you Jesse 
Now just to find a belly putter.............................working on shortening the belly , putter is ok 

Just out of intrest. How many have played concrawood before?

Click to expand...


Nope but it cant be worse than Esker Hills ha


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2014)

Nope but am looking forward to it, black tees would be awesome.... Make it so Stevie.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Gps check
Trolley check 
Hyrbid check check
Now just to find a belly putter.

Just out of intrest. How many have played concrawood before?
		
Click to expand...

yep, probably my fav course!  there is some amount of hills.  :rofl:


----------



## smange (Mar 14, 2014)

brendy said:



			Nope but am looking forward to it, black tees would be awesome.... Make it so Stevie.





Click to expand...

I can make it the black tees for you, as its the black tee open we are playing but I make no promises on it being awesome.

That my friend will be down to you and your golfing talents on the day.


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2014)

smange said:



			I can make it the black tees for you, as its the black tee open we are playing but I make no promises on it being awesome.

That my friend will be down to you and your golfing talents on the day.
		
Click to expand...

And what a varied talent it is too....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

smange said:



			I can make it the black tees for you, as its the black tee open we are playing but I make no promises on it being awesome.

That my friend will be down to you and your golfing talents on the day.
		
Click to expand...


Thats it ruin it for him ha ha 

Looking forward to challenge hopefuly at least be an enjoyable .1


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2014)

Are the Black tees stupid long?
translated as.......

can I have another 5 shots on my handicap please 

No buggies for me, may need to walk off the Black stuff


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

1st   500 meter par 5
2nd  400m par 4
3rd  352 meter par 4 (easy peasy)
4th 543 meter par 5 eek


To get the juices flowing , great hole by hole fly over on the website .. worth a look


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			1st   500 meter par 5
2nd  400m par 4
3rd  352 meter par 4 (easy peasy)
4th 543 meter par 5 eek


To get the juices flowing , great hole by hole fly over on the website .. worth a look
		
Click to expand...

Looks wowser , so I've got 3 months to start thinking in metres rather than yards....heck


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Looks wowser , so I've got 3 months to start thinking in metres rather than yards....heck 

Click to expand...


Same here mate luckily (dont tell Brendy) we prob can use the DMD's if not just divide by 10 & add on 
1st now 550 yrds
2nd now 440
3rd 387 yards
4th 597 yards  (double )


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

any long carries? if so I am stuffed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			any long carries? if so I am stuffed 

Click to expand...

The only long carry you need to worry about is the trip from the bar back to the B&B :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

tee total, lean, mean, fighting machine me!

I will give you a piggy back


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just confirmed to Phil I am attending, full payment on payday (28th), got a few coop stamps, a full iceland christmas club savings booklet, anything else I can use?


----------



## smange (Mar 14, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			1st   500 meter par 5
2nd  400m par 4
3rd  352 meter par 4 (easy peasy)
4th 543 meter par 5 eek


To get the juices flowing , great hole by hole fly over on the website .. worth a look
		
Click to expand...

Sshhh Bill, don't tell them about the short 10th at 433mt and a par 4 

Not too long a course, only 6635........METRES......... a measly 7256 yards 

Can relax a bit Saturday and sunday though as they are both nice wee short courses at 6702 and 7001 yards 


The flyover of Concra that Bill mentioned

http://www.3deagleview.com/flashexp/concrawood_map.html


----------



## smange (Mar 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Just confirmed to Phil I am attending, full payment on payday (28th), got a few coop stamps, a full iceland christmas club savings booklet, anything else I can use?
		
Click to expand...


Great news Gibbo :thup:

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist the temptation of a few proper pints of the black stuff :cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

thats the down side, I hate guiness  (apologises profusely)


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2014)

LOL hates Guinness..... by the time you leave itll be I loooove the bleck stuff.

btw one of the more recent black tee open results. 



			4th October 2013
Place	Name	Points
Winner	Caolan Rafferty	30 points
Runner-Up	Brendan McCarthy	27 points
Third	C Curran	27 points
Competition Scratch Score (CSS) :
Men: CSS = 77 (31 Stableford Points) 'RO'. CSS equals SSS + 3 with reduction of Handicaps only [Par = 72, SSS = 74]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

6hr round anyone, if its stableford we may be ok

I will be happy to share a buggy with Bob btw, as long as he isnt navigating otherwise we may play the course backwards if in fact we play the right course


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 14, 2014)

It's ok Gibbo. I know the course quiet well since I play with a more zig zag approach so have covered most of it


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

'In Bob We Trust'


----------



## smange (Mar 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			'In Bob We Trust'
		
Click to expand...

Clear evidence that you have never met Bob


----------



## chris661 (Mar 14, 2014)

smange said:



			Clear evidence that you have never met Bob
		
Click to expand...

Ever.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			'In Bob We Trust'
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Gibbo.

As for you two Jocks in Donegal :blah:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2014)

brendy said:



			LOL hates Guinness..... by the time you leave itll be I loooove the bleck stuff.

btw one of the more recent black tee open results. 

_th October 2013_
_Place	Name	Points_
_Winner	Caolan Rafferty	30 points_
_Runner-Up	Brendan McCarthy	27 points_
_Third	C Curran	27 points_
_Competition Scratch Score (CSS) :_
_Men: CSS = 77 (31 Stableford Points) 'RO'. CSS equals SSS + 3 with reduction of Handicaps only [Par = 72, SSS = 74]_

Click to expand...

Happy days good golf gets rewarded :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			'In Bob We Trust'
		
Click to expand...




smange said:



			Clear evidence that you have never met Bob
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			Ever.
		
Click to expand...


G1BBO i know you dont believe us mate , Bob is an enigma , a legend , a Myth .. you will see you will believe & you will wonder ..
worth the trip  itself i promise you


----------



## smange (Mar 15, 2014)

Now that Gibbo has confirmed we are at present fully booked for the Friday nights accomodation and the 12 places at Concra Wood on the Friday, have only 2 spots left for golf on the Saturday at Farnham and 1 spot left for Slieve Russell on Sunday.
I have booked another twin room for the Saturday night as we have 2 coming on Saturday for beers and golf on Sunday.

This is of course if we have no cancellations or no shows, so anyone who is still swithering whether to go or not will need to let me know very soon so I can get more rooms and tee times booked if any are available.

Can I also ask anyone who has their name down at minute but can't make it to let me know as soon as is possible even if it just 1 round of golf you can't make or the whole weekend.

Latest list now looking like this.....


smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

PhilTheFragger ....... 3 golf, 2 nights...........PAID IN FULL

Gibbo........3 golf, 2 nights

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Hammertoe.......1 Golf at Slieve Russell......Paid


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 15, 2014)

Food for thought all those not wishing to get a buggy 




9111 yards based primarily on shortest possible walking routes from tee to green and in-between finishing at the the clubhouse carpark after the 18th. Not talking elevation changes into consideration. 

Wear comfy socks


----------



## chris661 (Mar 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Food for thought all those not wishing to get a buggy 

View attachment 9555


9111 yards based primarily on shortest possible walking routes from tee to green and in-between finishing at the the clubhouse carpark after the 18th. Not talking elevation changes into consideration. 

Wear comfy socks 

Click to expand...

If you are not drinking then you should be.........


----------



## smange (Mar 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Food for thought all those not wishing to get a buggy 

View attachment 9555


9111 yards based primarily on shortest possible walking routes from tee to green and in-between finishing at the the clubhouse carpark after the 18th. Not talking elevation changes into consideration. 

Wear comfy socks 

Click to expand...

And with your zig-zag golf somewhere in the 1200 yard range I would guess :ears:


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Food for thought all those not wishing to get a buggy 

View attachment 9555


9111 yards based primarily on shortest possible walking routes from tee to green and in-between finishing at the the clubhouse carpark after the 18th. Not talking elevation changes into consideration. 

Wear comfy socks 

Click to expand...


Meh, its just like playing 27 holes. No biggy.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 16, 2014)

smange said:



			And with your zig-zag golf somewhere in the 1200 yard range I would guess :ears:
		
Click to expand...

But I'll only have to worry about increased wear the sole of my right shoe due to the accelerator


----------



## smange (Mar 20, 2014)

For anyone coming along who hasn't met any of us before, it will make it a bit easier if you know who you are looking for when you get there.

Well here is Bob







And the answer to your question is........No you can't have your deposits back :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 20, 2014)

smange said:



			For anyone coming along who hasn't met any of us before, it will make it a bit easier if you know who you are looking for when you get there.

Well here is Bob








And the answer to your question is........No you can't have your deposits back :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Text Beat to 70099 and donate Â£3 to cancer research people!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 20, 2014)

erm about that buggy.... I think I will carry now


----------



## smange (Mar 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			erm about that buggy.... I think I will carry now 

Click to expand...


I would rather carry the buggy than share it with him


----------



## chris661 (Mar 20, 2014)

smange said:



			For anyone coming along who hasn't met any of us before, it will make it a bit easier if you know who you are looking for when you get there.

Well here is Bob







And the answer to your question is........No you can't have your deposits back :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you might prefer it even bigger :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2014)

LARGER than life our Bob ..looking forward to July .. esp Concra on the friday


----------



## brendy (Mar 20, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Thought you might prefer it even bigger :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That pic does him no justice at all, he is much purdier in the flesh.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2014)

I kinda forgot about this until Gary told me that it's worth the trip for Fridays course alone but sadly I can't make it, shod have said sooner smange so apologies if you had me penciled in (I'm sure you didn't anyway)

Maybe next time fellas :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2014)

I know Brendy will shoot me BUT,   are the courses we are playing on the Garmin course list?

think ive found Concra Wood  ( listed as Castleblayney Golf Club), but cant see the other two

anyone played them with GPS?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have them ready on my skycaddie


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I have them ready on my skycaddie 

Click to expand...

Hmmmm just ditched skycaddie 2.5 in favour of Garmin G3,   hmmmmm

Might be askin ya for a few distances


----------



## smange (Mar 23, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hmmmm just ditched skycaddie 2.5 in favour of Garmin G3,   hmmmmm

Might be askin ya for a few distances 

Click to expand...

I'm a skycaddie man Phil but just had a wee look on Garmin course list and found both of the other courses 




http://sites.garmin.com/clsearch/courses/search/?lang=en&country=IE&state=County Cavan


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 24, 2014)

smange said:



			I'm a skycaddie man Phil but just had a wee look on Garmin course list and found both of the other courses 

View attachment 9658


http://sites.garmin.com/clsearch/courses/search/?lang=en&country=IE&state=County Cavan

Click to expand...

Game on  cheers guys


----------



## smange (Mar 24, 2014)

Right fellas, 

I know it seems ages away but at the minute we are fully booked for the accomodation and the first days golf but We still have some deposits to be paid to confirm your place.

I need these paying as soon as possible please or I can't guarantee your place, I have had a couple of enquiries from other forummers who are interested in going but have had to put them on a reserve list at minute as I would like to have as many regulars as possible there but at the end of the day I'm not going to get caught for anyone's costs if they pull out at last minute and haven't paid a deposit.

Sorry if it sounds a bit grumpy but it's now nearly two months since I asked for deposits, if you haven't paid because you can't make it please let me know and I will offer up your space.

Cheers

Grumpy Steve


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad to see plenty of interest this year


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

me and Phil need to sort a round for the Thursday aswell, any offers kindly accepted


----------



## malek988 (Mar 25, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			me and Phil need to sort a round for the Thursday aswell, any offers kindly accepted 

Click to expand...

what is your travel plan? can bring you for a round at my place if you like


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

early ferry so looking possibly for an afternoon round, tbh Phil has sorted most of the details, I am just tagging along 

I am only really going to tick meeting Bob off my bucket list :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Mar 25, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am only really going to tick meeting Bob off my bucket list :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You will wish you never bothered 









 He REALLY is that bad!


----------



## smange (Mar 25, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			early ferry so looking possibly for an afternoon round, tbh Phil has sorted most of the details, I am just tagging along 

*I am only really going to tick meeting Bob off my bucket list* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any way you can do us all a favour and make that a hit list


----------



## brendy (Mar 25, 2014)

smange said:



			Any way you can do us all a favour and make that a hit list 

Click to expand...

Haha, genuinely chortled at that one.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

hmmm, you lot are cruel!!!!

Bob, if you want me to come over and get all these knobs sorted just ask


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2014)

Ferry gets to Dublin about 13.40 on the Thursday, so  plenty of scope to get an afternoon round in either en route to Monaghan or in the Monaghan area around 4.00/  4.30 after the drive up

Rossmore is an option, someone also mentioned Seapoint as a decent links course, totally open to ideas, so tell us, where should we play?

Only coming over to join the Bob fan club  

Pooba po po bagpipes


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

aslong as its cheap


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 26, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



Only coming over to join the Bob fan club  

Pooba po po bagpipes 

Click to expand...


You will be getting the tattoo aswell so ? good man Phil..:thup:



G1BB0 said:



			aslong as its cheap 

Click to expand...


Your in sterling land , everything will seem cheap over here ha ...


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 26, 2014)

I am going to get lessons on acting normal. Go all Pygmalion on your asses.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2014)

Cancel the whole thing..... Bobs going all "normal" on us
Help


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cancel the whole thing..... Bobs going all "normal" on us
Help
 

Click to expand...

Bobs normal is not quiet the same normal you know or expect  tho Phil ..

and if he goes anywhere near my ass..................................................................


----------



## smange (Mar 27, 2014)

Bob, you have one hell of a reputation to live up to 

Just be yourself and I'm sure nobody will be disappointed


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 27, 2014)

smange said:



			Bob, you have one hell of a reputation to live up to 

Just be yourself and I'm sure nobody will be disappointed 

Click to expand...

THE PRESSURE!!!! I can't handle the pressure!:mmm::mmm:


----------



## theballboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all. Is it 2 late to get in on this? Been lurking on this for a while and getting pro active about organising now. Looking to play concra just. Me and 2 others. All previous paid up members of Garyinderry's 4 ball till he got far better than us and took his finely honed swing and attitude and headed off to Liverpool (something to do with a woman would u believe) Thanks in advance


----------



## smange (Apr 2, 2014)

theballboy said:



			Hi all. Is it 2 late to get in on this? Been lurking on this for a while and getting pro active about organising now. Looking to play concra just. Me and 2 others. All previous paid up members of Garyinderry's 4 ball till he got far better than us and took his finely honed swing and attitude and headed off to Liverpool (something to do with a woman would u believe) Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate

We are fully booked for Concra at the minute unfortunately but if anyone pulls out I will give you a shout.

Cheers


----------



## theballboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah well. not to worry. I believe its an open so maybe the three of us could get a tee booked 



smange said:



			Hi mate

We are fully booked for Concra at the minute unfortunately but if anyone pulls out I will give you a shout.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 2, 2014)

theballboy said:



			Ah well. not to worry. I believe its an open so maybe the three of us could get a tee booked
		
Click to expand...

Yup it's an open. Black tees are always enjoyable


----------



## smange (Apr 2, 2014)

It is indeed an open but The North West Open is being played there that day as well and going by their online booking they are pretty full for that day and no times available at roughly same time as us.

http://www.brsgolf.com/concrawood/visitor_month.php?course_id=1&d_date=2014-7-01&nav_date=2014-01-01


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2014)

deposit paid, now where do they list golf swings on ebay?

:thup: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## smange (Apr 7, 2014)

Updated list.......

smange..... 3 golf, 2 nights...........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

bladeplayer... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid & â‚¬50

LanDog..... 3 golf, 2 nights.........Deposit Paid

palindromic_bob..... 3 golf, 2 nights.......Deposit Paid & â‚¬20

bayjon14 ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

Malek ...... 3 golf, 2 nights

PhilTheFragger ....... 3 golf, 2 nights...........PAID IN FULL

Gibbo........3 golf, 2 nights..........Deposit Paid

Brendy ...... 2 golf, 1 night (Concra Wood and Slieve Russell and staying Saturday night)........ Deposit Paid

Garyinderry and his bro ...... 1 Golf at Concra Wood (obviously don't need deposit off you Gary, just pay on day)

Farneyman ...... 3 rounds of golf (no deposit required)

Hammertoe.......1 Golf at Slieve Russell......Paid

Just need Malek and bayjon to confirm and that's us fully booked for Concra and the 2 nights accommodation. Still have a space available for golf only at Farnham and Slieve Russell if anyone fancies a round at either course with a thoroughly decent bunch of chaps (and Bob)


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking forward to this .. not dreading the drive up  this year ha .. giving up playing scratch cup in our place on the sat.. 

I know its gona beat us up but looking forward to Concra ....  few niggling injuries hopefully be well sorted by then , should be resting them up . but cant / wont stop playing ..


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2014)

can't wait also, only downer is new job is contracting/self employed so means the thurs/fri is unpaid leave grrrrrrrr

so I will have to drink copious amounts of alcohol to take my mind of it :cheers:


----------



## smange (Apr 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Looking forward to this .. not dreading the drive up  this year ha .. giving up playing scratch cup in our place on the sat.. 

I know its gona beat us up but looking forward to Concra ....  few niggling injuries hopefully be well sorted by then , should be resting them up . but cant / wont stop playing ..
		
Click to expand...

Just a wee jaunt up the road for you this year Bill :thup:

Concra will be fun, it's a definite .1 back for most of us GUI members I would say but thane again you never know.

I missed our scratch cup and captains day last year for Ballyliffin and it's well worth it just for the laughs alone


----------



## smange (Apr 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			can't wait also, only downer is new job is contracting/self employed so means the thurs/fri is unpaid leave grrrrrrrr

*so I will have to drink copious amounts of alcohol to take my mind of it :cheers:*

Click to expand...

*
*

Hmmm, I sure one or two of us will manage to keep you company on that  :cheers:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2014)

smange said:



			[/B]

Hmmm, I sure one or two of us will manage to keep you company on that  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

i know i say i wont ... but i will be sociable ha ... 

dont worry there will be plenty of real drinkers to keep you going G1BBO mate...


----------



## smange (Apr 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



*i know i say i wont ... but i will be sociable ha ... 

*dont worry there will be plenty of real drinkers to keep you going G1BBO mate...
		
Click to expand...

Same here Bill, I will have a couple just to be sociable but that's my limit


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2014)

well im driving, so i'll have a half of Guinness shandy


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2014)

smange said:



			Same here Bill, I will have a couple just to be sociable but that's my limit 

Click to expand...

either your ALOT more sociable than me , or im a miserable sod Steve ... 


b gentle now buddy


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			well im driving, so i'll have a half of Guinness shandy 

Click to expand...

Thats bordering on blasphemy iin SOME of the company you will be keeping over here Phil ole buddy , rape our goats and take our women (or is that the other way around ) and you will be forgiven 

dilute the Guinness ........ eh gads man .. shot at dawn


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			thats bordering on blasphemy iin some of the company you will be keeping over here phil ole buddy , rape our goats and take our women (or is that the other way around ) and you will be forgiven 

dilute the guinness ........ Eh gads man .. Shot at dawn
		
Click to expand...



baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## smange (Apr 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			either your ALOT more sociable than me , or im a miserable sod Steve ... 


b gentle now buddy
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are implying there mate 

I do believe I was as fresh as paint for the golf last year. In fact that fresh I won on the Saturday and was beaten into 2nd by yourself on the sunday, that tells me I must have had a nice early night with little or no alcohol in my system :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 8, 2014)

smange said:



			I have no idea what you are implying there mate 

I do believe I was as fresh as paint for the golf last year. In fact that fresh I won on the Saturday and was beaten into 2nd by yourself on the sunday, that tells me I must have had a nice early night with little or no alcohol in my system :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

If only people understood your avatar is actually a pic  of the ICC breakfast menu eh ? 

I tells me you played the least worst on Sat and i played the least worst on Sun ha ha . you believe what ever keeps you sane old friend


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 9, 2014)

I have arranged transport for the Friday and Saturday night for me and Brendy. 

http://www.partybus.ie/


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I have arranged transport for the Friday and Saturday night for me and Brendy. 
http://www.partybus.ie/

Click to expand...

Oh ooh first dibs on the pole dancing mini stage. Ill wear my mankini, I promise to wear it the right way round this time....honest.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2014)

brendy said:



			Oh ooh first dibs on the pole dancing mini stage. Ill wear my mankini, I promise to wear it the right way round this time....honest.
		
Click to expand...


And we thought it was Bob who needed the "normal" lessons 

cant wait :cheers:


----------



## smange (Apr 9, 2014)

brendy said:



			Oh ooh first dibs on the pole dancing mini stage. Ill wear my mankini, I promise to wear it the right way round this time....honest.
		
Click to expand...

Just seeing this

Was wondering why I had a lot of PMs withdrawing from the ICC


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought more would be interested just for the spectacle


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I thought more would be interested just for the spectacle 

Click to expand...

Think how much Brendy would pay to stop the photos being published


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 9, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Think how much Brendy would pay to stop the photos being published 

Click to expand...

A small fortune. I am still under a paid gag order from 2 years ago!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

and you have managed to stick to it Bob! I'm impressed


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2014)

No gagging order in place whatsoever, we just wont reveal everything that happened on the partybus etc as you had to be there and the oul fellas weren't there....
What happens on t'partybus stays on t'partybus.


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And we thought it was Bob who needed the "normal" lessons 

cant wait :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Normal is only defined by how much of a sheltered life you have lived


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 9, 2014)

brendy said:



			No gagging order in place whatsoever, we just wont reveal everything that happened on the partybus etc as you had to be there and the oul fellas weren't there....
What happens on t'partybus stays on t'partybus.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2014)

Inspired by Mr Westwood I have chosen my Sunday outfit.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2014)

Friday?


----------



## brendy (Apr 10, 2014)

Yellow is nice. My black little number for sunday should be fine, added some cuffs in case it gets cold.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2014)

brendy said:



			Yellow is nice. My black little number for sunday should be fine, added some cuffs in case it gets cold.
View attachment 9891

Click to expand...

Got that picture of you from the other year.


----------



## brendy (Apr 10, 2014)

I think youll agree that the green is surprisingly slimming.



palindromicbob said:



			Got that picture of you from the other year. 

View attachment 9894

Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2014)

brendy said:



			Yellow is nice. My black little number for sunday should be fine, added some cuffs in case it gets cold.
View attachment 9891

Click to expand...

I thought you were referring to hand cuffs 
Very fetching Brendy 

Like Bobs banana suit


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 11, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I thought you were referring to hand cuffs 
Very fetching Brendy 

Like Bobs banana suit
		
Click to expand...

Difference being I'm actually going to wear mine


----------



## malek988 (Apr 11, 2014)

bob always dresses colorfully but this is going to be a new level....

not long now folks


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 11, 2014)

Just one more outfit to plan. Would bright orange top with Bright green trousers and a white belt and shoes be an appropriate choice for the ICC?


----------



## malek988 (Apr 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Just one more outfit to plan. Would bright orange top with Bright green trousers and a white belt and shoes be an appropriate choice for the ICC?
		
Click to expand...

you would certainly out do Poulter and Fowler for the brightest dressed!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Just one more outfit to plan. Would bright orange top with Bright green trousers and a white belt and shoes be an appropriate choice for the ICC?
		
Click to expand...


do ya not think ya may be thinking just a bit too much into this Robert?


----------



## smange (Apr 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			do ya not think ya may be thinking just a bit too much into this Robert? 

Click to expand...

Its OK for you way down there out of his wee mental world  

I have to put up with him on a regular basis in fact just yesterday I was lumbered with him for a game of golf and his musings on what outfits to wear in July


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2014)

Yellow trousers ordered. Missed out on the bargain Â£2.99 ones and had to pay a little more. 

Now just to wait until the yellow top is released on sale and see if the price drops a bit before I order it or maybe have a look for alternatives. 

Decided that the other outfits will be days 2 and 3. Will start more muted for Concrawood. It's one thing drawing attention to yourself at Farnham and Slieverussell. It's another off the blacks at Conrawood.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2014)

And all together. Call you tell I'm bored.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 15, 2014)

smange said:



			Just a wee jaunt up the road for you this year Bill :thup:

Concra will be fun, it's a definite .1 back for most of us GUI members I would say but thane again you never know.

I missed our scratch cup and captains day last year for Ballyliffin and it's well worth it just for the laughs alone
		
Click to expand...

Thank god I'm not a GUI member anymore


----------



## LanDog (Apr 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			And all together. Call you tell I'm bored. 

View attachment 9960

Click to expand...



I'll wear my Superman belt too Bob.


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

smange said:



			Its OK for you way down there out of his wee mental world  

I have to put up with him on a regular basis in fact just yesterday I was lumbered with him for a game of golf and his musings on what outfits to wear in July 

Click to expand...

You play up at north west?? wouldnt mind a go at that, next time your lumbered with bob let me know, ill trek down if theres room for one more


----------



## smange (Apr 15, 2014)

malek988 said:



			You play up at north west?? wouldnt mind a go at that, next time your lumbered with bob let me know, ill trek down if theres room for one more
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome mate

Are you really sure you want to spend more time with Bob than is absolutely necessary? 

I will let you know when he coming through, it might be this weekend actually


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

smange said:



			More than welcome mate

Are you really sure you want to spend more time with Bob than is absolutely necessary? 

I will let you know when he coming through, it might be this weekend actually 

Click to expand...

if its a weekend, i can make it with enough notice, week days is grand anyday

believe me bob makes me cry with laughter, the Muppets i usually play with make me cry with despair lol


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

while i remember, on the Friday do we all meet and check in at the hotel before the 1st round or we all meeting at the course 1st??


----------



## smange (Apr 15, 2014)

malek988 said:



			while i remember, on the Friday do we all meet and check in at the hotel before the 1st round or we all meeting at the course 1st??
		
Click to expand...

Meet at Concra mate, play then head down to Cavan to the B&B.

Cavan is further away than Concra for us northerners anyway so makes sense.

It will probably be the only thing that makes sense the whole weekend 

If you want to make another night of it, me, Bob, Landog, Fragger and Gibbo are all staying in Monaghan on the Thursday and in fact I think Cian (Landog) is in process of booking a room in the Four Seasons hotel where the rest of us are booked in so if you fancied it get in contact with him and you two can share the twin room.


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

smange said:



			Meet at Concra mate, play then head down to Cavan to the B&B.

Cavan is further away then Concra for us northerners anyway so makes sense.

It will probably be the only thing that makes sense the whole weekend 

Click to expand...


if it all made sense, and bob wasnt bob it just wouldnt be right lol


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

smange said:



			Meet at Concra mate, play then head down to Cavan to the B&B.

Cavan is further away than Concra for us northerners anyway so makes sense.

It will probably be the only thing that makes sense the whole weekend 

If you want to make another night of it, me, Bob, Landog, Fragger and Gibbo are all staying in Monaghan on the Thursday and in fact I think Cian (Landog) is in process of booking a room in the Four Seasons hotel where the rest of us are booked in so if you fancied it get in contact with him and you two can share the twin room.
		
Click to expand...


just saw the last part, ill drop him a pm, thursday a drinking session or golf to be played to?? either way is grand


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 15, 2014)

malek988 said:



			if it all made sense, and bob wasnt bob it just wouldnt be right lol
		
Click to expand...




malek988 said:



			just saw the last part, ill drop him a pm, thursday a drinking session or golf to be played to?? either way is grand
		
Click to expand...

The way I feel after work today I'd need to hope my mood lifts or I'll be a misery.  No drinking on the Thursday. Well maybe a nightcap but that's it. Concra is difficult when fresh never mind hanging.


----------



## malek988 (Apr 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			The way I feel after work today I'd need to hope my mood lifts or I'll be a misery.  No drinking on the Thursday. Well maybe a nightcap but that's it. Concra is difficult when fresh never mind hanging.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, after last years 10 point melt down ill be making sure my alcohol intake is to a minimum lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2014)

Gibbo & I are looking to play on the Thursday afternoon/ evening
We get to Dublin about 1.45 pm so looking en route to Monaghan 

Any suggestions?
Anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 18, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gibbo & I are looking to play on the Thursday afternoon/ evening
We get to Dublin about 1.45 pm so looking en route to Monaghan 

Any suggestions?
Anyone fancy joining us?
		
Click to expand...

Ardee or Dundalk wouldn't be bad choices. Neither are overly long but both were nice tracks last time I played them. They are also quiet cheap for the area and enroute to Monaghan. There are a few choices of links golf round there as well but trust me. Concrawood and Farnham are not short courses. Concrawood will be a challenge and a shorter course will be ideal for the day before.  

Ardee is 25 euro 
Dundalk is 35 euro


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 18, 2014)

Played Dundalk last August and really enjoyed the course, the welcome in the clubhouse and pro shop was superb as was the food. We go it for 20 Euro as its a James Braid course and so is mine so a cracking deal.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bob, I love the yellow, you ma have to change though as its been leaked with you wearing it online already so wont be new anymore


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bob, I love the yellow, you ma have to change though as its been leaked with you wearing it online already so wont be new anymore

View attachment 10047

Click to expand...

Quality Gibbo


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bob, I love the yellow, you ma have to change though as its been leaked with you wearing it online already so wont be new anymore

View attachment 10047

Click to expand...


oh its building up nicely already ha


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

should be a blast


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bob, I love the yellow, you ma have to change though as its been leaked with you wearing it online already so wont be new anymore

View attachment 10047

Click to expand...

can grow to dislike people rather quickly you know.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

I was about to say the weight loss is going great and can see the progress!

the louder the better Bob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2014)

The yellow will attract all the wasps, so the rest of us will have a wasp free round

err   Do they have wasps in Ireland?


----------



## smange (Apr 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The yellow will attract all the wasps, so the rest of us will have a wasp free round

err   *Do they have wasps in Ireland?* 


Click to expand...

Sure do, in fact here's a photo of Bob at last years ICC with a bright outfit on


----------



## malek988 (Apr 20, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The yellow will attract all the wasps, so the rest of us will have a wasp free round

err   Do they have wasps in Ireland? 


Click to expand...

to bloody many lol


G1BB0 said:



			should be a blast 

Click to expand...

youve no idea what your in for Gibbo lol, my face was sore from laughing so much


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 21, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Having played Concrawood and Farnham on foot with electric trolley and with buggies, I would like a buggie. The walk from 9 to 10 on Concra is a bugger.
		
Click to expand...

Was speaking to a guy who played it , if you need a buggy share il jump in it with ya , if you sorted , or not getting one , then no bother


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2014)

Concra Wood have released a yardage book style app for both android and apple devices, so anyone wanting a heads up for the course before we get there or indeed a free yardage book (or maybe even to scare yourself a little) it is downloadable here

http://www.concrawood.ie/Course-Information/Notice-Board

I know its a while away still and yes we are playing off the black tees but don't let the app and yardages put you off, remember this is a fun round of golf with absolutely nothing at stake other than your pride, I promise nobody shall be subjected to abuse about their score on this day.

Disclaimer: that's a lie :ears: :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2014)

looks like a quality app, and that 15th hole looks a challenge, gulp

using Google Earth the maximum carry to hit the fairway off the back tees is about 170 yards, but thats the same for about 5 of the holes. so in theory................

Cant wait hoping for some favorable winds  hopefully not from Gibbo's trews


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 22, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			looks like a quality app, and that 15th hole looks a challenge, gulp

using Google Earth the maximum carry to hit the fairway off the back tees is about 170 yards, but thats the same for about 5 of the holes. so in theory................

Cant wait hoping for some favorable winds  hopefully not from Gibbo's trews 

Click to expand...


ive made that carry from the black and ended up middle of the fairway. still took me 5 to get in the hole but hey. google maps doesnt represent elevation well so a lot of the other holes that look like a big carry are significantly less in reality.


----------



## malek988 (Apr 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Was speaking to a guy who played it , if you need a buggy share il jump in it with ya , if you sorted , or not getting one , then no bother
		
Click to expand...

having played with 2 fellas today who play regularly, im in for a buggy, ill share with you, if you like


----------



## smange (Apr 22, 2014)

Have just emailed Concra asking if they have buggies available for us, have asked initially for 3 as at minute looks like me, Bob, Gibbo, Bill and Malek would like use of one so can I ask is there anyone else who would like a buggy and I can up the amount once they get back to me with availability.

It is a long track from the black tees with lots of elevation changes so if you want to save yourself a bit for the weekend ahead nows the time to say so.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 22, 2014)

I did try to tell everyone weeks ago.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 22, 2014)

If it turns out to be an odd number then I'll share a buggy but I'm happy walking otherwise


----------



## LanDog (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone else looked at the 9th green at Concra and burst into tears?


Because I haven't either.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Has anyone else looked at the 9th green at Concra and burst into tears?


Because I haven't either.....
		
Click to expand...

That green is on a massive slope, but then again, so is the entire fairway. 
Going to need Velcro balls to hold that putting surface..... Gulp


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			looks like a quality app, and that 15th hole looks a challenge, gulp

using Google Earth the maximum carry to hit the fairway off the back tees is about 170 yards, but thats the same for about 5 of the holes. so in theory................



Click to expand...

Its a 9 iron......... in reality however ................................................


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2014)

malek988 said:



			having played with 2 fellas today who play regularly, im in for a buggy, ill share with you, if you like
		
Click to expand...

Cool :thup:


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2014)

I am playing Friday at concra, sat att my own place and Sunday at S.Russell, I might just share a buggy too you know...


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 23, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That green is on a massive slope, but then again, so is the entire fairway. 
Going to need Velcro balls to hold that putting surface..... Gulp 

Click to expand...


don't worry, there is plenty of bunkers at the back of the green.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			I am playing Friday at concra, sat att my own place and Sunday at S.Russell, I might just share a buggy too you know...
		
Click to expand...

If you're left spare Brendy I'll share with you, if not then it's grand


----------



## LanDog (Apr 23, 2014)

There's water in play quite a bit which makes my high cut with my irons a bit nervous as well. May bring some spare balls with me!


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2014)

Im easy, its not expensive from what I remember anyway 



LanDog said:



			If you're left spare Brendy I'll share with you, if not then it's grand
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LanDog (Apr 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			Im easy, its not expensive from what I remember anyway 

Click to expand...


Bob has warned me in person now, so if you're up for I'll share!


----------



## LanDog (Apr 23, 2014)

What time is everyone arriving on Thursday?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			What time is everyone arriving on Thursday?
		
Click to expand...


Friday Morn for me , il drive up early ...

whats the tee time on Friday please  Steve?


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2014)

Same here, driving up early on Friday, couple of bacon baps and a coffee, one practice swipe then off we go! If that cant earn me a round of sub 90 I dont know what will.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			Same here, driving up early on Friday, couple of bacon baps and a coffee, one practice swipe then off we go! If that cant earn me a round of sub 90 I dont know what will.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds the job 

Nothing but the food of champions is good enough for us then Brendy eh?


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaysus, sure I'll waste away with anything less.


bladeplayer said:



			Sounds the job 

Nothing but the food of champions is good enough for us then Brendy eh?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Apr 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Friday Morn for me , il drive up early ...

whats the tee time on Friday please  Steve?
		
Click to expand...

Our first time is 12.24 Bill then 12.36 & 12.48.

I think the 12 minute spaces between tee times tells us all we need to know about how the course plays off the black tees


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2014)

smange said:



			Our first time is 12.24 Bill then 12.36 & 12.48.

I think the 12 minute spaces between tee times tells us all we need to know about how the course plays off the black tees
		
Click to expand...

Thats the job mate lovely times,  9am start will see me with loads of times to share Brendys brekkie and loosen up before the hardship begins :thup:


----------



## smange (Apr 24, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Thats the job mate lovely times,  9am start will see me with loads of times to share Brendys brekkie and loosen up before the hardship begins :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure I fancy your chances of getting a share of Brendys breakfast 

You'll need to be bloody quick and brave as a lion to attempt that


----------



## malek988 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thursday ill be up around 12ish cain, the hotel has a pool and gym, so might chillax and mentally prepare for the next day


----------



## brendy (Apr 25, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Thursday ill be up around 12ish cain, the hotel has a pool and gym, so might chillax and mentally prepare for the next day 

Click to expand...

Itll be the bar you will be needing then not a gym.


----------



## smange (Apr 25, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Thursday ill be up around 12ish cain, the hotel has a pool and gym, so might chillax and mentally prepare for the next day 

Click to expand...

Aye, good thinking Malek :thup:

Keep me and Bob a couple of machines in the gym free and we will join you 





Sorry, meant to say :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## malek988 (Apr 25, 2014)

brendy said:



			Itll be the bar you will be needing then not a gym. 

Click to expand...




smange said:



			Aye, good thinking Malek :thup:

Keep me and Bob a couple of machines in the gym free and we will join you 





Sorry, meant to say :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Click to expand...

to be honest its more pool than gym hehe, everys ones lofting up, maybe if i 'stack up' the weights ill hit further heheh

not long now cant wait..


----------



## LanDog (Apr 25, 2014)

There's a strong possibility Steve that I'll be passing through Muff so i could collect you on the way through


----------



## smange (Apr 25, 2014)

LanDog said:



			There's a strong possibility Steve that I'll be passing through Muff so i could collect you on the way through
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate but im taking my motor and getting Bob on the way, if your in Omagh and want to travel down with us just let me know as your more than welcome.

Gonna put this out to you and Malek for the Thursday afternoon, would you two be up for a round at Lough Erne on the Thursday afternoon? Nothing definite yet, me and Bob thinking about it at minute. Can get a 4 ball with buggies for Â£50 each.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 25, 2014)

smange said:



			Thanks mate but im taking my motor and getting Bob on the way, if your in Omagh and want to travel down with us just let me know as your more than welcome.

Gonna put this out to you and Malek for the Thursday afternoon, would you two be up for a round at Lough Erne on the Thursday afternoon? Nothing definite yet, me and Bob thinking about it at minute. Can get a 4 ball with buggies for Â£50 each.
		
Click to expand...

Lough Erne might be a bit steep for my student bank account!

We can see nearer the time, RE travelling down sure, but that could work the best if you've got room in the motor, thanks


----------



## malek988 (Apr 25, 2014)

smange said:



			Thanks mate but im taking my motor and getting Bob on the way, if your in Omagh and want to travel down with us just let me know as your more than welcome.

Gonna put this out to you and Malek for the Thursday afternoon, would you two be up for a round at Lough Erne on the Thursday afternoon? Nothing definite yet, me and Bob thinking about it at minute. Can get a 4 ball with buggies for Â£50 each.
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt mind that at all, when would payment for the round be required by??


----------



## smange (Apr 25, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Lough Erne might be a bit steep for my student bank account!

We can see nearer the time, RE travelling down sure, but that could work the best if you've got room in the motor, thanks
		
Click to expand...

No worries, we will sort out travel a bit nearer the time.



malek988 said:



			wouldnt mind that at all, when would payment for the round be required by??
		
Click to expand...

Nothing definite yet mate just putting feelers out. If we go for it will be a couple of weeks or so beforehand that we have to pay for it.


----------



## malek988 (Apr 25, 2014)

smange said:



			No worries, we will sort out travel a bit nearer the time.



Nothing definite yet mate just putting feelers out. If we go for it will be a couple of weeks or so beforehand that we have to pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

keep me updated but im up for it.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 25, 2014)

smange said:



			No worries, we will sort out travel a bit nearer the time.



Nothing definite yet mate just putting feelers out. If we go for it will be a couple of weeks or so beforehand that we have to pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

Let me have a word with the powers at be and I will get back to you


----------



## LanDog (Apr 26, 2014)

What course is everyone most looking forward playing?

For me I think its Farnham love the look of the place, also think it'll be a good test to finish on


----------



## smange (Apr 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			What course is everyone most looking forward playing?

For me I think its Farnham love the look of the place, also think it'll be a good test to finish on
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to Concra most as ive never played it before and have heard so many good reports about it.

Have played Farnham and Slieve Russell before and they are both great courses so its going to be a great weekends golf, or should I say, a weekend of good golf courses and some decidedly average golf 

You better travel with someone else mate or your going to do a Bob and be at the wrong golf course  we finish at Slieve Russell, Farnham is on the Saturday


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 27, 2014)

Have never played any of them so im looking forward to them all, if i had to pick one it would be Concra i guess,  being off the back sticks and all .. steep test


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 27, 2014)

Played them all and I think Slieve Russell is probably my favourite. A very memorable course. The first could do with a redesign mind you because it is very very weak. But you can forgive it when you see the second. 

One thing for sure is that we are playing 3 top quality tracks and if they were any closer to Dublin the cost would easily double if not triple.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Played them all and I think Slieve Russell is probably my favourite. A very memorable course. The first could do with a redesign mind you because it is very very weak. But you can forgive it when you see the second. 

One thing for sure is that we are playing 3 top quality tracks and if they were any closer to Dublin the cost would easily double if not triple.
		
Click to expand...

It's like a reverse of the first and second of Omagh, first is best on the course, second is boring


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 28, 2014)

LanDog said:



			It's like a reverse of the first and second of Omagh, first is best on the course, second is boring
		
Click to expand...

Hate the first but that's because my slice usually becomes a hook OOB on the first tee.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Hate the first but that's because my slice usually becomes a hook OOB on the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the only holes that I enjoy playing as it presents a nice challenge. If need be, just take a 3 wood and aim at the bunker


----------



## malek988 (Apr 28, 2014)

they all look awesome but concra if i had to pick, never played a course with black tees before, should be well and truly punishing lol


----------



## LanDog (May 2, 2014)

Can I ask, what does "Pooba Po Po Bagpipes" mean?

Been bugging me for a while


----------



## palindromicbob (May 3, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Can I ask, what does "Pooba Po Po Bagpipes" mean?

Been bugging me for a while
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that can only be discovered at the ICC. We might also introduce you to Donna. She's a nice girl really.


----------



## LanDog (May 3, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Unfortunately that can only be discovered at the ICC. We might also introduce you to Donna. She's a nice girl really.
		
Click to expand...


I'm even more confused now!

Slightly worried too


----------



## bladeplayer (May 3, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm even more confused now!

Slightly worried too
		
Click to expand...

also have you see Tom & Jerry ? 

Just Checking ?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 3, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm even more confused now!

Slightly worried too
		
Click to expand...

All shall be clear in July.


----------



## LanDog (May 3, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			also have you see Tom & Jerry ? 

Just Checking ?
		
Click to expand...

My favourite show as a kid, (after Scooby-Doo of course)


----------



## malek988 (May 9, 2014)

What about Bayjohn and Chris, havent seen them on here, are they definite no no's?


----------



## LanDog (May 9, 2014)

malek988 said:



			What about Bayjohn and Chris, havent seen them on here, are they definite no no's?
		
Click to expand...

Chris was taking a golf sabbatical wasn't he?


----------



## malek988 (May 9, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Chris was taking a golf sabbatical wasn't he?
		
Click to expand...

i remember he was doubtful wasn't sure if he did take it, will be strange not hearing him call bob 'sideshow' lol


----------



## smange (May 9, 2014)

malek988 said:



			What about Bayjohn and Chris, havent seen them on here, are they definite no no's?
		
Click to expand...

Chris may put in an appearance but won't be for the whole weekend and as far as I'm aware john is a definite for the full weekend  although haven't been chatting to him lately and now you mention it must give him a shout.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 11, 2014)

Just under 8 weeks. Better order my yellow shirt.


----------



## LanDog (May 11, 2014)

8 Weeks!! I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl

I've got a purple Puma top ordered for the occasion!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 11, 2014)

LanDog said:



			8 Weeks!! I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl

I've got a purple Puma top ordered for the occasion!
		
Click to expand...

Boring. 

I just ordered my yellow top and superman belt . Trousers are in the wardrobe.


----------



## malek988 (May 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Boring. 

I just ordered my yellow top and superman belt . Trousers are in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

Oo you were serious? Lol


----------



## LanDog (May 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Boring. 

I just ordered my yellow top and superman belt . Trousers are in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

I've already got the Superman belt!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Boring. 

I just ordered my yellow top and superman belt . Trousers are in the wardrobe.

Click to expand...

Are you sure that's all thats in the wardrobe ?

Mine will bore you to death so Bob


----------



## palindromicbob (May 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Are you sure that's all thats in the wardrobe ?

Mine will bore you to death so Bob
		
Click to expand...

Health & safety regulations advise that people should avoid looking directly at me for more than 0.5 second without adequate eye protection. To ignore this warning puts you at risk of irreversible eye damage. 

I will be selling these for the ICC. 




I'll also be selling continence aids for those wetting themselves when I get stuck in a bucker.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I'll also be selling continence aids for those wetting themselves when I get stuck in a bucker.
		
Click to expand...

Will you also lay on the appropriate music (Bach Air on a G string)  ( and Hamlet cigars) and chairs 

second thoughts maybe it should be called "Air on a Mankini"


----------



## palindromicbob (May 13, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Will you also lay on the appropriate music (Bach Air on a G string)  ( and Hamlet cigars) and chairs 

second thoughts maybe it should be called "Air on a Mankini"   

Click to expand...

Oh yes that'll be no problem.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 14, 2014)

all these fancy colours etc... I shall be sticking with proper attire fit for a boring Englishman


----------



## smange (May 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Health & safety regulations advise that people should avoid looking directly at me for more than 0.5 second without adequate eye protection. To ignore this warning puts you at risk of irreversible eye damage. 

I will be selling these for the ICC. 

View attachment 10425


*I'll also be selling continence aids for those wetting themselves when I get stuck in a bucker.*

Click to expand...



And why would anyone be laughing at you stuck in a bunker 

Oh yes, I remember

Shot 1 
	


Shot 2 
	


Shot 3 
	


Not a bad day that, only 3 attempts  :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (May 14, 2014)

smange said:



			[/B][/U]

And why would anyone be laughing at you stuck in a bunker 

Oh yes, I remember

Shot 1 
	View attachment 10437


Shot 2 
	View attachment 10438


Shot 3 
	View attachment 10436


Not a bad day that, only 3 attempts  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It is difficult to play out a a vertical bunker while trying to defy the laws of gravity. (ever heard of a rotating photos?)


----------



## smange (May 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			It is difficult to play out a a vertical bunker while trying to defy the laws of gravity. (ever heard of a rotating photos?)
		
Click to expand...

That better lightning?

Bloody iPad had a mind of its own


----------



## LanDog (May 14, 2014)

smange said:



			That better lightning?

Bloody iPad had a mind of its own 

Click to expand...

Are they the various angles from the positions you were laughing in?


----------



## malek988 (May 14, 2014)

the last few are stevie rolling on the floor laughing trying to hold the camera straight lol

ive just got me some new navy and black trousers, might be the dull dressed there lol


----------



## LanDog (May 14, 2014)

malek988 said:



			the last few are stevie rolling on the floor laughing trying to hold the camera straight lol

ive just got me some new navy and black trousers, might be the dull dressed there lol
		
Click to expand...

I only have navy and black chinos anyway so you'll be safe!


----------



## malek988 (May 14, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I only have navy and black chinos anyway so you'll be safe!
		
Click to expand...

thats us matching... whos going to try and "outshine" i mean match bob?


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157621903133861/


some pics :thup:


----------



## LanDog (May 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157621903133861/


some pics :thup:
		
Click to expand...

From all the different pictures, I think 12 is my favourite


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

which one?  I cant see the numbering?


----------



## malek988 (May 14, 2014)

wow even on a damp dark day it looks awsome, definitly looking forward to this


----------



## LanDog (May 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			which one?  I cant see the numbering? 

Click to expand...

http://www.3deagleview.com/flashexp/concrawood_map_hole12.html

Hole 12, par 3 with water on the left


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

I struggle to choose my favourite hole!    that drive on 8 is fantastic.   the drop down on 10 is magic.   the drive across 15 is scary. 

I have never played it off the back sticks. its going to be a brute but mucho fun.  :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			i struggle to choose my favourite hole!    That drive on 8 is fantastic.   The drop down on 10 is magic.   The drive across 15 is scary. 

I have never played it off the back sticks. Its going to be a brute but mucho fun.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


wibble !!!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 14, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			wibble !!! 

Click to expand...


that kinda talk is normaly kept for 3am solve the worlds problems kinda chats Phil...

Yeah i know its gona be tough but gona be interesting off the back tees , played a couple of scratch cups last year off back sticks , every shot has to be good if you wana score


----------



## palindromicbob (May 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I struggle to choose my favourite hole!    that drive on 8 is fantastic.   the drop down on 10 is magic.   the drive across 15 is scary. 

I have never played it off the back sticks. its going to be a brute but mucho fun.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

dont forget the drive on 3 and the approach on 4


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2014)

I think the answer is ........" Mines another Pint Gibbo"


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			dont forget the drive on 3 and the approach on 4
		
Click to expand...


[video=youtube;67UsJXJdZ7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67UsJXJdZ7c[/video]

this approach on 4?   think you can hear my knees knocking!   I was NOT going into the drink.  lol


----------



## palindromicbob (May 14, 2014)

My target is usually that bunker in the middle. Ended up in it once with my 3rd shot running. Not enjoyable because the next shot out of it is back toward the water. (ended with a 6 that day btw)

I'd love to get my hands on a gopro or similar for the weekend. Could make for some interesting videos.


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

yeah, I wouldn't fancy that bunker shot much!!   

that wee video was in the days before I had a gps. my bro and his partner had already messed up their drives so a bogey was good to take the hole.  pretty sure that shot ended up just shy of the green leaving a simple enough chance of an up and down.   I might be a little more cavalier this year with a gps in hand.  :thup:


yeah a gopro would be fantastic.


----------



## smange (May 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			My target is usually that bunker in the middle. Ended up in it once with my 3rd shot running. Not enjoyable because the next shot out of it is back toward the water. (ended with a 6 that day btw)

I'd love to get my hands on a gopro or similar for the weekend. Could make for some interesting videos.
		
Click to expand...

Last thing we need is a video reminder of your horrific dress sense although it may come in handy for remembering some of the craic in the bar as I don't think I stopped laughing last year and can barely remember what we were chatting about :cheers:


P.S. Bob, check your phone :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2014)

my only other concra video.  wee nephew showing how it should be done on the par 5 15th.  4 wood to the green.

[video=youtube;Ld4yha52Ev0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld4yha52Ev0&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## palindromicbob (May 14, 2014)

smange said:



			Last thing we need is a video reminder of your horrific dress sense although it may come in handy for remembering some of the craic in the bar as I don't think I stopped laughing last year and can barely remember what we were chatting about :cheers:


P.S. Bob, check your phone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Need to find my charger lol.  Just remembered I do have a video camera which could be good for a laugh. Need plenty of photos this years guys. I plan to do a blog.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 15, 2014)

*HATERS GONNA HATE*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2014)

Lovely Bob, will match Brendy's lime mankini perfectly

Off to specsavers to upgrade my sunglasses, and need to obtain some airplane "heaver" bags


----------



## chris661 (May 16, 2014)

You look like a banana. And not really in a good way


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



*HATERS GONNA HATE*






Click to expand...


DUDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

 Stevo im telling ya buddy  there is no way im playing with Bob on Sunday ..                 i will pay you


----------



## palindromicbob (May 16, 2014)

I do think a review of my thoughts may be required.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I do think a review of my thoughts may be required.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing personal meant Robert , crikey dude thats bright

P.s what is that at your right foot ? looks like a cat pumpkin ha


----------



## smange (May 16, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



*HATERS GONNA HATE*






Click to expand...

Separated at birth


----------



## brendy (May 16, 2014)

I could lend you my adizeros Bob, just in case that...that.... that outfit isnt quite bright enough!







palindromicbob said:



*HATERS GONNA HATE*






Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (May 16, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Nothing personal meant Robert , crikey dude thats bright

P.s what is that at your right foot ? looks like a cat pumpkin ha
		
Click to expand...

Cats head sitting on my sisters lap when she took the photo. 

 I am having a rethink though because it is brighter than I could possilby have imagined.Stepped outside last night and swear a plane started to come into land. 

I think more muted trousers could be just as effective.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



Cats head sitting on my sisters lap when she took the photo. 

 I am having a rethink though because it is brighter than I could possilby have imagined.Stepped outside last night and swear a plane started to come into land. 

I think more muted trousers could be just as effective.
		
Click to expand...


Your Sis took the photo and didnt say anything ?  mmmmmmmmmmmmmm ............................................ooook !


----------



## LanDog (May 16, 2014)

If that's an outfit for one of the days what do the other days look like?!

I'm gonna get Bob confused with one of my yellow balls and try and pitch him onto the green!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 16, 2014)

After much consideration I've decided against the yellow trousers.


----------



## malek988 (May 16, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			After much consideration I've decided against the yellow trousers.
		
Click to expand...

you seemed so happy with them to


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			After much consideration I've decided against the yellow trousers.
		
Click to expand...

Skid marks show too easy?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Skid marks show too easy?
		
Click to expand...

Nah. I have found these instead.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Nah. I have found these instead. 






Click to expand...




:rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2014)

Bob The BinMan 

Can He Dump it?

Yes He Can    :cheers:


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bob The BinMan 

Can He Dump it?

Yes He Can    :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Yup straight into the water.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2014)

go the whole hog!  thepodgester wears his on a normal Tuesday comp!  he loves it!


----------



## smange (May 21, 2014)

Just to confirm guys that I have booked us 6 buggies so everyone has one at a cost of â‚¬20 per buggy for Concra Wood. 

Not long to go now :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2014)

not long enough, new job starts on 2nd so dosh uber tight... timing as always is always against me 

so someone buy my for sale stuff, its for a good cause


----------



## theballboy (May 21, 2014)

No dropouts yet? Me and mate still lurking to join in


----------



## smange (May 21, 2014)

theballboy said:



			No dropouts yet? Me and mate still lurking to join in
		
Click to expand...

Depends what your looking to play.

Concra is fully booked but have a couple of spaces for Farnham and Slieve Russell


----------



## theballboy (May 21, 2014)

Concra just. Ah well


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

smange said:



			Just to confirm guys that I have booked us 6 buggies so everyone has one at a cost of â‚¬20 per buggy for Concra Wood. 

Not long to go now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man Steve we will appreciate it by time day / weekend is over ..


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			not long enough, new job starts on 2nd so dosh uber tight... timing as always is always against me 

so someone buy my for sale stuff, its for a good cause 

Click to expand...

I know you wont know many of us Steve but we  look out for each other when we together  , same goes for you , so when you over dont be stuck for anything ..   we want it to be a weekend you will remember for all the right reasons  aswell mate


----------



## palindromicbob (May 21, 2014)

Is that 20 per buggy or 20 per person.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

smange said:



			Just to confirm guys that I have booked us 6 buggies so everyone has one at a cost of â‚¬20 per buggy for Concra Wood. 

Not long to go now :thup:
		
Click to expand...


  No idea


----------



## smange (May 21, 2014)

smange said:



			Just to confirm guys that I have booked us 6 buggies so everyone has one at a cost of *â‚¬20 per buggy *for oncra Wood. 

Not long to go now :thup:
		
Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



  No idea  

Click to expand...




palindromicbob said:



			Is that 20 per buggy or 20 per person.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2014)

Just laughed out loud ha ha .. random outbursts of laughter in the bed gets strange looks from the better half 


She watching some crap on MtV ,, EX on the beach .. ex's , maybe i should be worried ha


----------



## palindromicbob (May 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Just laughed out loud ha ha .. random outbursts of laughter in the bed gets strange looks from the better half 


She watching some crap on MtV ,, EX on the beach .. ex's , maybe i should be worried ha
		
Click to expand...

One of those days.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2014)

Getting close now gents ! anyone making inroads into playing well or handicap cuts ? 

Won an OOm in our place last week 75 nett 68 off the blues , got a very short visit to 6 handicap but gone back up after an 84 Sat , hopefully get back down in time for Concra .. 

played yesterday with my partner in the Barton cup (4somes) , ours was the deciding match & was decided on 17.. i split the fairway , he left me pin high in the fringe 5ft away,  i knocked it dead for the win.. good golf as we were roughly 5 over ,  2 over from the 3rd -17th


----------



## Farneyman (May 26, 2014)

Looking forward to the rounds and ticking off some new courses.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2014)

So whats the format?  Medal, Stableford? full handicaps

Just 5 weeks to go chaps, cant wait


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2014)

We are piggybacking another comp on the same courses on the same weekend mate ,
for those of us with GUI cards they will be qualifiers probably stableford , 

for our own forum comp each day it will be  full handicap  stableford i would imagine ,

 im sure Smange will advise ..

We play for the ICC trophy on the Sunday ,,


----------



## LanDog (May 26, 2014)

I'm playing pretty decent. Not playing in any comps over here though. Bit yippy with my wedges recently, hoping that's down to lack of practice more than anything else though


----------



## chris661 (May 26, 2014)

How much is just the Sunday? No doubt it is in the thread but I might make an appearance.


----------



## brendy (May 26, 2014)

Worst golf of my life at the moment though I have plenty of excuses, one is bound to be valid


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2014)

chris661 said:



			How much is just the Sunday? No doubt it is in the thread but I might make an appearance.
		
Click to expand...

Post #44  35 Euros for Slieve Russell

Be there


----------



## chris661 (May 26, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Post #44  35 Euros for Slieve Russell

Be there 

Click to expand...

Hmmm might well be  Is a good excuse not playing since October  :mmm:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Hmmm might well be  Is a good excuse not playing since October  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, Gibbo might be able to beat someone after all :clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 26, 2014)

erm not after yesterdays round!!!! Irons were awesome, off the tee was awful 

hopefully its all stableford otherwise I might have all NR's


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Is a good excuse not playing since October  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Nope   Brendy's playing a bit  and he has the monopoly on excuses ha 



G1BB0 said:



			erm not after yesterdays round!!!! Irons were awesome, off the tee was awful 

hopefully its all stableford otherwise I might have all NR's 

Click to expand...


Should be


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			erm not after yesterdays round!!!! Irons were awesome, off the tee was awful 

hopefully its all stableford otherwise I might have all NR's 

Click to expand...

Good to see you back on the course buddy


----------



## smange (May 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			We are piggybacking another comp on the same courses on the same weekend mate ,
for those of us with GUI cards they will be qualifiers probably stableford , 

for our own forum comp each day it will be  full handicap  stableford i would imagine ,

 im sure Smange will advise ..

We play for the ICC trophy on the Sunday ,,
		
Click to expand...

Due to the North West Open being on at the same time as we are playing Concra I'm not 100% sure that the black tee open is still going to be on that day so it may not be qualifying for us GUI members after all, I'm waiting on confirmation from them.

We usually play stableford everyday with a few quid in for a sweep and a 2s pot so will just stick with that and on the Sunday, Bill will win the ICC trophy with the rest of us just playing for pride although Bob is usually guaranteed the booby prize and was pretty upset when Malek "won" it last year so will be out to regain his crown which I'm sure Malek will be happy to hand over 

Phil, have you organised a game for the Thursday yet?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 26, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good to see you back on the course buddy 

Click to expand...

might be my last round before we go lol and if I dont get a motor sorted no range time either.... will make my swing interesting (probably be better haha)


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2014)

smange said:



			Due to the North West Open being on at the same time as we are playing Concra I'm not 100% sure that the black tee open is still going to be on that day so it may not be qualifying for us GUI members after all, I'm waiting on confirmation from them.

We usually play stableford everyday with a few quid in for a sweep and a 2s pot so will just stick with that and on the Sunday, Bill will win the ICC trophy with the rest of us just playing for pride although Bob is usually guaranteed the booby prize and was pretty upset when Malek "won" it last year so will be out to regain his crown which I'm sure Malek will be happy to hand over 

Phil, have you organised a game for the Thursday yet?
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter one bit mate 


Get out of it you :angry:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2014)

smange said:



			Phil, have you organised a game for the Thursday yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, was going to wait until a week or so before to organise, also hoping that a couple of others could  join us.

Got a few course ideas between Dublin and Monaghan via Dundalk

Anyone around Thursday 3rd July late afternoon/evening?


----------



## LanDog (May 26, 2014)

Does that mean we aren't playing off the blacks anymore!?


----------



## brendy (May 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Does that mean we aren't playing off the blacks anymore!?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be slightly disappointed if true, I wanted to inflict maximum pain on myself and weak game...


----------



## chris661 (May 26, 2014)

brendy said:



			I'll be slightly disappointed if true, I wanted to inflict maximum pain on myself and weak game...
		
Click to expand...

Only thing is it will mean plenty of half wedge shots


----------



## LanDog (May 26, 2014)

brendy said:



			I'll be slightly disappointed if true, I wanted to inflict maximum pain on myself and weak game...
		
Click to expand...

You enjoy your own pain?!

Sado-masochist!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 26, 2014)

Concra can tear you a new one from pretty much any tee so won't be a bad thing to be forward a little.


----------



## smange (May 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Does that mean we aren't playing off the blacks anymore!?
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to hear back from Concra to confirm.



brendy said:



			I'll be slightly disappointed if true, I wanted to inflict maximum pain on myself and weak game...
		
Click to expand...

More wedges into greens will equal plenty pain for you Sir Shankalot and plenty hilarity for the rest of us 



palindromicbob said:



			Concra can tear you a new one from pretty much any tee so won't be a bad thing to be forward a little.
		
Click to expand...

Still around 6900 yards from middle tees I believe so still a good test.


----------



## LanDog (May 26, 2014)

smange said:



			Still around 6900 yards from middle tees I believe so still a good test.
		
Click to expand...

6,888 to be precise according to the google machine


EDIT: That's off the gold's


----------



## smange (May 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Does that mean we aren't playing off the blacks anymore!?
		
Click to expand...




brendy said:



			I'll be slightly disappointed if true, I wanted to inflict maximum pain on myself and weak game...
		
Click to expand...




palindromicbob said:



			Concra can tear you a new one from pretty much any tee so won't be a bad thing to be forward a little.
		
Click to expand...




LanDog said:



			6,888 to be precise according to the google machine


EDIT: That's off the gold's
		
Click to expand...

I always tee the ball up 2 feet behind the tee markers so that's 6900 yards for me


----------



## malek988 (May 27, 2014)

smange said:



			Due to the North West Open being on at the same time as we are playing Concra I'm not 100% sure that the black tee open is still going to be on that day so it may not be qualifying for us GUI members after all, I'm waiting on confirmation from them.

We usually play stableford everyday with a few quid in for a sweep and a 2s pot so will just stick with that and on the Sunday, Bill will win the ICC trophy with the rest of us just playing for pride although Bob is usually guaranteed the booby prize and was pretty upset when Malek "won" it last year so will be out to regain his crown which I*'m sure Malek will be happy to hand over 
*
Phil, have you organised a game for the Thursday yet?
		
Click to expand...

only to bloody happy lol, if i score 10 points again im going to quit golf and take up bowls or somthing lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2014)

Re traveling from Dublin Ferry Port north on the M1/M50, it looks like we have the option of a 10 euro tunnel toll or going round the houses.  Is there much difference?
also are there any other tolls that we need to be aware of?

thank guys. 

Looking forward to Guinness O'Clock


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2014)

i played Formby hall yesterday off the whites which was 6833yards.  it was a right old poke.   


never played concra off the blacks.  it would be good for a challenge.   either way ill be happy!


my mates played it last weekend.  seen a few pics and it looks as good as ever!


----------



## LanDog (May 27, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Re traveling from Dublin Ferry Port north on the M1/M50, it looks like we have the option of a 10 euro tunnel toll or going round the houses.  Is there much difference?
also are there any other tolls that we need to be aware of?

thank guys. 

Looking forward to Guinness O'Clock 

Click to expand...

In my experience, the tunnel toll is worth it says a lot of time, especially if you're not too sure where you're going, what time of day are you travelling through?
Dublin can be an absolute nightmare to get through.
There's an M1 toll that's â‚¬1.90 I'm fairly sure as well (might be â‚¬1.80)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			In my experience, the tunnel toll is worth it says a lot of time, especially if you're not too sure where you're going, what time of day are you travelling through?
Dublin can be an absolute nightmare to get through.
There's an M1 toll that's â‚¬1.90 I'm fairly sure as well (might be â‚¬1.80)
		
Click to expand...

Ferry gets in about 13.45 on Thursday , want to get away to get a game in en route to Monaghan 
Thanks for the info


----------



## LanDog (May 27, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ferry gets in about 13.45 on Thursday , want to get away to get a game in en route to Monaghan 
Thanks for the info 

Click to expand...

In that case I'd take the tunnel, because it'll be quicker


----------



## G1BB0 (May 30, 2014)

just over a month to go woohooo

I can solemnly promise that after recent range sessions and rounds that the wooden spoon will be highly contested this year 

In light of that I am already full of excuses the main one being getting drunk every night and then blaming poor golf on the rest of you not looking after my well being properly


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2014)

Im getting a couple of caps done for me & Gibbo, so you can tell which one of us is which 




If anyone wants one I can order more, cost is Â£8.50 so say 10 euro and i would need to know what name to print on it

cheers


----------



## palindromicbob (May 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im getting a couple of caps done for me & Gibbo, so you can tell which one of us is which 

View attachment 10745


If anyone wants one I can order more, cost is Â£8.50 so say 10 euro and i would need to know what name to print on it

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Do they come in yellow?

36 points today with blobs on the first and second at Slieve Russell but was playing quiet short. Tees were forward but after heavy rain last week there was very little run.

My shot on the 10th was right at the pin. Just needed to hop forward but didn't


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Do they come in yellow?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Bob

White or beige are the only colours available at that price point, hope that doesnt clash with your mankini


----------



## palindromicbob (May 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nice one Bob

White or beige are the only colours available at that price point, hope that doesnt clash with your mankini 

Click to expand...

Count me in for a hat in white anyway.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Count me in for a hat in white anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Would you like it to say "Bob" or "palindromic Bob"


----------



## palindromicbob (May 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Would you like it to say "Bob" or "palindromic Bob" 

Click to expand...

Bob will do. Think everyone will realise who it is without the name though


----------



## LanDog (May 30, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Bob will do. Think everyone will realise who it is without the name though 

Click to expand...

Does the cap come in bright yellow for Bob Phil?

EDIT: Ignore that, didn't read the bit above


----------



## smange (May 30, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Bob will do. Think everyone will realise who it is without the name though 

Click to expand...

If there is anyone uncertain of who Bob is, my avatar is a photo of him taken at Ballyliffin last year


----------



## brendy (May 30, 2014)

smange said:



			If there is anyone uncertain of who Bob is, my avatar is a photo of him taken at Ballyliffin last year 

Click to expand...

Thats him, Sunday red outfit.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2014)

Looks like a young Captain Birdseye


----------



## malek988 (May 30, 2014)

brendy said:



			Thats him, Sunday red outfit.
		
Click to expand...

funny thing is when i was meeting him in omagh to follow him to murvagh, i was actually expecting that guy to roll up in his kia lol


----------



## G1BB0 (May 31, 2014)

one thing Phil, I need a small cap size as I have a head the size of an orange


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2014)

I will be attending on the Sunday. That is all.


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2014)

And also the Saturday night now thanks to Smange.


----------



## smange (May 31, 2014)

chris661 said:



			And also the Saturday night now thanks to Smange. 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't be the same without you mate :cheers:

Plus we can't have one person turning up on the Sunday without a hangover


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2014)

I am a poor student now though so I wonder if they do any student discounts :rofl:


----------



## smange (May 31, 2014)

Right fellas.

Numbers are like this.

Friday at Concra we are fully booked with 12 playing golf

Saturday at Farnham we only have 9 players with 12 booked 

Sunday we have 11 players with 12 booked 

So if anyone knows of anyone who might fancy playing the Saturday or Sunday give me a shout as they are more than welcome as would prefer to fill all the spaces we booked so if we decide to return in the future they might do us as good a deal as we got this year.

All the rooms I have booked are filled though so if there is someone who wants to play both days and stay a night I need to know really soon so I can ask the B&B if they have anything available otherwise they can book something themselves.

If I haven't heard from anyone else wanting to play the Saturday or Sunday by the 15th of June I will be contacting the two courses concerned and cancelling the extra tee times so they can sell them on as I know it's a very busy weekend down there that week with the North West Open being on as well.


----------



## LanDog (May 31, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I am a poor student now though so I wonder if they do any student discounts :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That makes two of us!

Double student discount I say


----------



## LanDog (May 31, 2014)

smange said:



			Right fellas.

Numbers are like this.

Friday at Concra we are fully booked with 12 playing golf

Saturday at Farnham we only have 9 players with 12 booked 

Sunday we have 11 players with 12 booked 

So if anyone knows of anyone who might fancy playing the Saturday or Sunday give me a shout as they are more than welcome as would prefer to fill all the spaces we booked so if we decide to return in the future they might do us as good a deal as we got this year.

All the rooms I have booked are filled though so if there is someone who wants to play both days and stay a night I need to know really soon so I can ask the B&B if they have anything available otherwise they can book something themselves.

If I haven't heard from anyone else wanting to play the Saturday or Sunday by the 15th of June I will be contacting the two courses concerned and cancelling the extra tee times so they can sell them on as I know it's a very busy weekend down there that week with the North West Open being on as well.
		
Click to expand...

All sounds excellent Steve, I've got no friends though so I can't help trying to get someone else in


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			one thing Phil, I need a small cap size as I have a head the size of an orange 

Click to expand...

They are fully adjustable mate 
I'll bring a staple gun just in case (joke!) 

anyone else want one?shout now


----------



## malek988 (Jun 1, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They are fully adjustable mate 
I'll bring a staple gun just in case (joke!) 

anyone else want one?shout now 



Click to expand...

when would you need the cash by for one?? missus just been laid off so bit strapped for the next few weeks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2014)

No worries, just pay when I give you the cap, same for everyone
Simples


----------



## malek988 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ill have one the  Just malek on it thanks phill


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Ill have one the  Just malek on it thanks phill
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff,  do you want a white or beige one?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I will be attending on the Sunday. That is all.
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			And also the Saturday night now thanks to Smange. 

Click to expand...

And possibly (more than likely)  the Saturday. 

Wooden spoon ahoy


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 1, 2014)

chris661 said:



			And possibly (more than likely)  the Saturday. 

Wooden spoon ahoy 

Click to expand...

Lol. It's mine!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2014)

sounds like there is lots of competition for it

dont rule out the "over the water" boys


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			sounds like there is lots of competition for it

dont rule out the "over the water" boys 

Click to expand...

I haven't even picked up a club since the end of October I think  Pretty sure it will be mine


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I haven't even picked up a club since the end of October I think  Pretty sure it will be mine
		
Click to expand...

Someone needs to sort their priorities out


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2014)

chris I could play 3 times a week and have expert tuition from Sean Foley or Butch and still be a contender for the wooden spoon, you might be safe


----------



## smange (Jun 2, 2014)

Lot of people getting their excuses in early here :mmm:


Malek, are you staying down in Monaghan on the Thursday?


----------



## malek988 (Jun 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good stuff,  do you want a white or beige one?
		
Click to expand...

White please phill



smange said:



			Lot of people getting their excuses in early here :mmm:


Malek, are you staying down in Monaghan on the Thursday?
		
Click to expand...


Am indeed stevie


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2014)

One Month Countdown has begun :cheers:

last call for anyone wanting a cap 
	


Please shout within the next 24 hours as i need to get the order in

Cheers


----------



## chris661 (Jun 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One Month Countdown has begun :cheers:

last call for anyone wanting a cap 
	View attachment 10834


Please shout within the next 24 hours as i need to get the order in

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Go on throw one my way. Just Chris on it please


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2014)

Good man 

white or beige sir ?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 4, 2014)

White. Beige is for over 50's


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorted you cheeky mod

Anyone else??

Shout now


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sorted you cheeky mod

Anyone else??

Shout now
		
Click to expand...

Change the mods cap logo to a ban hammer.


----------



## malek988 (Jun 5, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			chris I could play 3 times a week and have expert tuition from Sean Foley or Butch and still be a contender for the wooden spoon, you might be safe 

Click to expand...

i scored 10 points last year.... yer all safe lol


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2014)

smange said:



			Lot of people getting their excuses in early here :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Im hoping to shoot 34-36 points mate as always , no excuses , 

Edited as im just setting myself up ha ha  , i like apple pie but dont want to be eating humble pie for a year ha ha 





malek988 said:



			i scored 10 points last year.... yer all safe lol
		
Click to expand...

But you supported me to victory Mal :thup:, happy days 




Getting Close now , hopefully we are still in te Barton Cup after next round , but hopefully it doesnt clash with this ..


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sorted you cheeky mod

Anyone else??

Shout now
		
Click to expand...


1 more for a hat if still going!   ill take a white!  :thup:


----------



## malek988 (Jun 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Im hoping to shoot 34-36 points mate as always , no excuses , 

Edited as im just setting myself up ha ha  , i like apple pie but dont want to be eating humble pie for a year ha ha 





*But you supported me to victory Mal :thup:, happy days *




Getting Close now , hopefully we are still in te Barton Cup after next round , but hopefully it doesnt clash with this ..
		
Click to expand...


least something went right hehehe


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok so cap orders for
Gibbo
Malek
Bob
Chris
Gary
Me

This is the last call, order book closing at 18.00 today
Roll up roll up


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so cap orders for
Gibbo
Malek
Bob
Chris
Gary
Me

This is the last call, order book closing at 18.00 today
Roll up roll up 

Click to expand...

Go on then Phil get me a white one with Bill on it please ,  i dont wear hats but it will be a nice souvenir to have . Thanks


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2014)

WHAT?? were your pencils in 2011 not good enough Bill? 


bladeplayer said:



			Go on then Phil get me a white one with Bill on it please ,  i dont wear hats but it will be a nice souvenir to have . Thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

brendy said:



			WHAT?? where your pencils in 2011 not good enough Bill? 

Click to expand...

Have them worn out mate , put one up safe , so safe i cant find it   , in sure there are tees left somewhere tho ..


----------



## smange (Jun 6, 2014)

brendy said:



			WHAT?? where your pencils in 2011 not good enough Bill? 

Click to expand...

Some of us have a little more respect for things Brendy 

And to prove it




Still unopened and treasured 


Wonder are they worth anything yet on ebay :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

smange said:



			Some of us have a little more respect for things Brendy 

And to prove it

View attachment 10876


Still unopened and treasured 


Wonder are they worth anything yet on ebay :mmm: 

Click to expand...


Some of us have a little more respect for things Brendy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nah nah nah !!!

(said in a sneering sarcastic southern tone while pulling a face ) 

They were sooo good Brendy it would have been a shame to just put them away for no one to see , as some people did , i proudly showed them off at my home club ..the pencils and tee's that is


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so cap orders for
Gibbo
Malek
Bob
Chris
Gary In Derry
Me
Bill



This is the last call, order book closing at 18.00 today
Roll up roll up 

Click to expand...

any more for any more ?


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			any more for any more ?
		
Click to expand...

Nah thanks Phil, me an Stevie like our dignity the way it is...intact


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2014)

Love you lots 


smange said:



			Some of us have a little more respect for things Brendy 

And to prove it

View attachment 10876


Still unopened and treasured 


Wonder are they worth anything yet on ebay :mmm: 

Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

brendy said:



			Nah thanks Phil, me an Stevie like our dignity the way it is...intact 

Click to expand...

Party bus ?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Party bus ?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: was that the sound of dignity breaking? :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds like a story. do tell


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Party bus ?
		
Click to expand...

Party bus was awesome.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

brendy said:



			Party bus was awesome.
		
Click to expand...

As awesome as drinking shots off the bar ? 


I suppose some could manage to do that with dignity 


Just NOT You and Bob ha ha


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sounds like a story. do tell 

Click to expand...

Some will tell you it never happened Phil .... some .. not all


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 6, 2014)

I retained my dignity.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			As awesome as drinking shots off the bar ?
		
Click to expand...

And by drinking you mean sucking it off the manky rotten bar top :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2014)

chris661 said:



			And by drinking you mean sucking it off the manky rotten bar top :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Says mr sudocrem.
It was only the top of it, the manky bit was left on the counter.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

Sir Gibbo of Gibbo and myself are narrowing down our search to get a quick pre ICC game in on Thursday 3rd July. late afternoon and are  looking between Dublin & Monaghan.

Anyone played Mannan Castle?  looks like a nice place and at 20 euro's fits the budget.

Of course anyone wishing to join us would be warmly welcomed 

Opinions chaps please


----------



## smange (Jun 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sir Gibbo of Gibbo and myself are narrowing down our search to get a quick pre ICC game in on Thursday 3rd July. late afternoon and are  looking between Dublin & Monaghan.

Anyone played Mannan Castle?  looks like a nice place and at 20 euro's fits the budget.

Of course anyone wishing to join us would be warmly welcomed 

Opinions chaps please
		
Click to expand...

From what I've heard/read you would be better heading all the way to Monaghan and playing Rossmore G.C
http://www.rossmoregolfclub.ie

Nothing wrong with Mannan Castle but Rossmore is supposedly a good bit better and roughly the same cost.

I have already emailed Rossmore asking for a price for a game on the Thursday evening for the 6 of us staying in Monaghan and just waiting to hear back from them, in fact I must chase them up.

How does that sound Phil? Or have you booked Mannan yet?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

No nothing booked yet, just investigating, rossmore sounds great and even better if there is a group of us
We should be up in Monaghan by 16.00 ish


----------



## smange (Jun 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No nothing booked yet, just investigating, rossmore sounds great and even better if there is a group of us
We should be up in Monaghan by 16.00 ish 

Click to expand...

Have just re-emailed them so hopefully hear back from them shortly.

At least it will keep us off the sauce a little before Concra the next day as being in a hotel from about 4pm is only going to get messy :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

There's still plenty of time 
Can't wait to sample my first pint of the Black Stuff on Irish soil


----------



## smange (Jun 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There's still plenty of time 
Can't wait to sample my first pint of the Black Stuff on Irish soil 

Click to expand...

It's a completely different taste from the Guinness you get over there, I'm Scottish and living over here 20 years and have tried it back home but the stuff they call Guinness on the mainland is a poor imitation of the real McCoy.

It even looks far better over here 





I do believe that's a photo taken from the first ICC in the infamous Rusty Nail :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

You can be chief taster Steve
Just don't spit it back in afterwards


----------



## smange (Jun 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You can be chief taster Steve
Just don't spit it back in afterwards 

Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure I will manage to taste 1 or 2 

Spit out beer?????

Who would commit such a heinous crime?

Certainly not me :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

Wise words , let the Craic countdown begin


----------



## chris661 (Jun 7, 2014)

What is this beer that you speak of?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2014)

It is a beverage with mystic properties as an inhibition inhibiter

I think


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 8, 2014)

Played Farnham today folks.  Society outing and thought I did poorly with 31 points and about 5 blobs. Thoughts it was bad but the day was won with 33 so must have been tough for everyone despite the great weather.  

Anyway they didn't have enough buggies for us so cut a long story short they gave my fourball a greenkeeper cart which took the four bags and actually great fun driving it around with 3 men squeezed into the seats and another sitting in the little dumper part with the bags.  

As a favour to us the guy at Farnham (who needs to learn very little about customer service) has agreed to put 4 buggies aside for us. I know that isn't enough for everyone going but this means there are 3 buggies up for grabs (I'm taking one ) cost about 10 euro a buggy as I recall.   If you want one let Steve know before the 15th so we can confirm with the course and if uptake isn't for the lot the shop can offer them back out.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 8, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Played Farnham today folks.  Society outing and thought I did poorly with 31 points and about 5 blobs. Thoughts it was bad but the day was won with 33 so must have been tough for everyone despite the great weather.  

Anyway they didn't have enough buggies for us so cut a long story short they gave my fourball a greenkeeper cart which took the four bags and actually great fun driving it around with 3 men squeezed into the seats and another sitting in the little dumper part with the bags.  

As a favour to us the guy at Farnham (who needs to learn very little about customer service) has agreed to put 4 buggies aside for us. I know that isn't enough for everyone going but this means there are 3 buggies up for grabs (I'm taking one ) cost about 10 euro a buggy as I recall.   If you want one let Steve know before the 15th so we can confirm with the course and if uptake isn't for the lot the shop can offer them back out.
		
Click to expand...

Sure why not ?  Go on Steve if theres one going il take it..


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 8, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Anyway they didn't have enough buggies for us so cut a long story short they gave my fourball a greenkeeper cart which took the four bags and actually great fun driving it around with 3 men squeezed into the seats and another sitting in the little dumper part with the bags.  

.
		
Click to expand...

therein lies the difference between Ireland and England.   I would love to see the members faces if 4 irish lads bombed up the 18th fairway at Ormskirk Golf Club in that! 

:rofl:


----------



## chris661 (Jun 8, 2014)

I would share with Bob. That way you will get your monies worth with all the extra mileage 




:rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I would share with Bob. That way you will get your monies worth with all the extra mileage 




:rofl: 

Click to expand...

Can you be "Drunk in charge of a Golf cart" ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 8, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can you be "Drunk in charge of a Golf cart" ? 

Click to expand...

Certainly can in Wales!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...given-driving-ban-after-golf-buggy-prank.html


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2014)

Well if you take one on a motorway then what do you expect ? 

I was  referring to normal use on a golf course &#128519;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well if you take one on a motorway then what do you expect ? 

I was  referring to normal use on a golf course &#62983;
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 9, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes you can! 

Click to expand...


voice of experience ?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 9, 2014)

flights booked today!    praying for some nice weather now! :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 9, 2014)

Where are you flying from Gary, ?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 10, 2014)

Liverpool to derry on the Thursday.  my brother is driving both of us to concra for the Friday game! 


planning to send my clubs over via myhermes!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			planning to send my clubs over via myhermes!
		
Click to expand...

Wow good luck with that idea ,  nice to see that optimists still exist


----------



## malek988 (Jun 11, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wow good luck with that idea ,  nice to see that optimists still exist 

Click to expand...

not had a good experience with hermes??


----------



## chris661 (Jun 11, 2014)

malek988 said:



			not had a good experience with hermes??
		
Click to expand...

I thought that said herpes :rofl:  

No one has had a good experience of that.... :mmm:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I thought that said herpes :rofl:  

No one has had a good experience of that.... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Right Nobody let Chris kiss you  :blah:


----------



## malek988 (Jun 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I thought that said herpes :rofl:  

No one has had a good experience of that.... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

near spat my coffee when i saw that, all the time ive used them ive never thought of that lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 11, 2014)

malek988 said:



			near spat my coffee when i saw that, all the time ive used them ive never thought of that lol
		
Click to expand...

Now every time you use you'll think that.


----------



## smange (Jun 14, 2014)

Less than three weeks to go now :whoo:

Anyone got a mate looking for a game on the Saturday or Sunday to fill the last of the spots?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 15, 2014)

I am so 50/50 health wise for this but shall persevere, shoulder cream crackered. might be ok after a few lagers (guinness is rank)

roll on the 3rd


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 15, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am so 50/50 health wise for this but shall persevere, shoulder cream crackered. might be ok after a few lagers (guinness is rank)

roll on the 3rd 

Click to expand...

Rest up Gibbo you will need it. Those pints won't lift themselves and don't taste right through straws.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

on a run of shocking bad golf , wouldnt mind but i think im hitting ball ok  , just not enjoying being out there , 
need a swift kick up rear , was so looking forward to Concra especially , be lucky to break 100 at this rate .. excitement dwindling 

#feelingsorryformyself


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 17, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			on a run of shocking bad golf , wouldnt mind but i think im hitting ball ok  , just not enjoying being out there , 
need a swift kick up rear , was so looking forward to Concra especially , be lucky to break 100 at this rate .. excitement dwindling 

#feelingsorryformyself 

Click to expand...

Man up  there are some of us that think that scoring under 100 at Concra is a result


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



Man up  there are some of us that think that scoring under 100 at Concra is a result 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha you could be right Phil , plenty at concra willing to give me the kick i need aswell ha ha , form an orderly que please


----------



## smange (Jun 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			on a run of shocking bad golf , wouldnt mind but i think im hitting ball ok  , just not enjoying being out there , 
need a swift kick up rear , was so looking forward to Concra especially , be lucky to break 100 at this rate .. excitement dwindling 

#feelingsorryformyself 

Click to expand...

Aye right, we have heard all that before from you 

Right before you go out and shoot the lights out and win the ICC and take home all the prizes........TWICE!!!!!!!

Hope you know now I'm organising that you are cut a shot for each previous win


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 18, 2014)

smange said:



			Aye right, we have heard all that before from you 

Right before you go out and shoot the lights out and win the ICC and take home all the prizes........TWICE!!!!!!!

Hope you know now I'm organising that you are cut a shot for each previous win 

Click to expand...

its the only way i will get cut Steve , 

7 x  .1's in a row dont lie mate , 6.4 to 7.1


P.s my excuses last time were i didnt like links golf ha .. no excuses this time . be warned    im coming for a hattrick of titles mate


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			its the only way i will get cut Steve , 

7 x  .1's in a row dont lie mate , 6.4 to 7.1


P.s my excuses last time were i didnt like links golf ha .. no excuses this time . be warned    im coming for a hattrick of titles mate
		
Click to expand...

Last cut I saw was a paper one.


----------



## LanDog (Jun 18, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Last cut I saw was a paper one. 

Click to expand...

I'll be the judge of that when I get home!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 18, 2014)

whose the favourite for this as I vote we have a whipround and get them mullered each night to reduce their chances


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2014)

ICC Caps have arrived

Rejoice


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope my small is in there!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I hope my small is in there!
		
Click to expand...

Multi adjustable buddymate, but just in case, ill bring my staplegun


----------



## smange (Jun 18, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			whose the favourite for this as I vote we have a whipround and get them mullered each night to reduce their chances 

Click to expand...

Bill (bladeplayer) is the favourite as always 

Due to the fact that he is probably the most sensible when it come to alcohol consumption and can actually see the ball on the first tee


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you STEPHEN no pressure then . 

G1BBO â‚¬2 each should cover that ha ..

Big decision to make now lads , no rubbish,  im playing pants at present , have Barton cup last 16 match Sat , had practice last night and was topping , slicing and the others TWICE , playing a fun  9  hole scramble tomorrow evening if i dont hit it better im pulling myself off the team , not fair on PP or the rest of the lads as we have got this far


I will be playing well for July tho , so no excuses from me


----------



## smange (Jun 19, 2014)

For the 6 of us staying the thursday night as well I have got us an evening round at Rossmore G.C in Monaghan.

We are booked for 5.15pm and its â‚¬20 per head.

Is everbody up for that?

If you are staying the thursday and dont want to play Rossmore please let me know


----------



## LanDog (Jun 19, 2014)

smange said:



			For the 6 of us staying the thursday night as well I have got us an evening round at Rossmore G.C in Monaghan.

We are booked for 5.15pm and its â‚¬20 per head.

Is everbody up for that?

If you are staying the thursday and dont want to play Rossmore please let me know
		
Click to expand...

I am well up for that!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2014)

works for us, me and Gibbo should be up in Monaghan by 3.30 / 4.00 so perfect timing

Good work Sir


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 19, 2014)

sounds spot on :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 19, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Thank you STEPHEN no pressure then . 

G1BBO â‚¬2 each should cover that ha ..

Big decision to make now lads , no rubbish,  im playing pants at present , have Barton cup last 16 match Sat , had practice last night and was topping , slicing and the others TWICE , playing a fun  9  hole scramble tomorrow evening if i dont hit it better im pulling myself off the team , not fair on PP or the rest of the lads as we have got this far


I will be playing well for July tho , so no excuses from me
		
Click to expand...


Went to range at lunchtime to try sort it out , .. maybe just maybe the recovery is afoot ..

actually i mean HOPEFULLY


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2014)

Bill's playing with us lads, 

Think the "fines" committee might make him have a 5 pint head start before tee off  :cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am now favourite actually so dont mind getting tanked up for free each night now I think about it


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bill's playing with us lads, 

Think the "fines" committee might make him have a 5 pint head start before tee off  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

5 pints and i will be asleep on someones knee in a buggy or a bunker somewhere ..10 bottles a maybe ,ha ..

went to course  this evening  headed up to 180 mark on 18/10/18/10 &18th again, was pureing 5&6 iron on or near the green..

Sharpen the short game and bring on the ICC


----------



## malek988 (Jun 20, 2014)

smange said:



			For the 6 of us staying the thursday night as well I have got us an evening round at Rossmore G.C in Monaghan.

We are booked for 5.15pm and its â‚¬20 per head.

Is everbody up for that?

If you are staying the thursday and dont want to play Rossmore please let me know
		
Click to expand...


ive just been laid off 2 days ago, so angry and embarrassed at the same time, im going to have to scrounge from the parents untill my pay comes in next month to cover fri-sunday, so im afraid thursdays completely out for me..

hope this doesnt mess anything up


----------



## LanDog (Jun 21, 2014)

malek988 said:



			ive just been laid off 2 days ago, so angry and embarrassed at the same time, im going to have to scrounge from the parents untill my pay comes in next month to cover fri-sunday, so im afraid thursdays completely out for me..

hope this doesnt mess anything up 

Click to expand...

Horrible news mate

Are you staying overnight on Thursday, or is that out of the question now as well pal?


----------



## malek988 (Jun 21, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Horrible news mate

Are you staying overnight on Thursday, or is that out of the question now as well pal?
		
Click to expand...

ill know tomorrow what funds i can gather together, n let you know bud


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Malek 

Understand about the Thursday fully and hope you are still ok for the rest of the weekend but if it changes and you can't make it please let me know as soon as possible so can let the B&B know.

You'll just need to win the sweep on the Friday and Saturday :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 23, 2014)

We made the Barton Cup quarters ,has to be played one or before july 13 .. wont be this week so that leaves only 2 weekends 
 5/6 th and 12/13 th.. whats the betting eh ? team meeting Wednesday night


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			We made the Barton Cup quarters ,has to be played one or before july 13 .. wont be this week so that leaves only 2 weekends 
 5/6 th and 12/13 th.. whats the betting eh ? team meeting Wednesday night
		
Click to expand...

Tell them you have something way more important than the Barton Cup and they had better organise it for the 12/13th to they will be losing your considerable talents 

Then again if you don't go someone else will get a chance to win 

Hope it works out for you mate


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Tell them you have something way more important than the Barton Cup and they had better organise it for the 12/13th to they will be losing your considerable talents 

Then again if you don't go someone else will get a chance to win 

Hope it works out for you mate
		
Click to expand...

Have to be picked first ha ha , either way il be up for at least 2 of the rounds mate.. will see wed night hopefully be the latter  or hope for the Sat if it is that weekend...


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Have to be picked first ha ha , either way il be up for at least 2 of the rounds mate.. will see wed night hopefully be the latter  or hope for the Sat if it is that weekend...
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you'll be doing some travelling that weekend then mate if it is played then 

Hopefully it will work out and you'll be there for full weekend as if it anything like previous years god knows what you'll miss out on in the bar :rofl:


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Hopefully it will work out and you'll be there for full weekend as if it anything like previous years god knows what you'll miss out on in the bar :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine it would be that much


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Jeez you'll be doing some travelling that weekend then mate if it is played then 

Hopefully it will work out and you'll be there for full weekend as if it anything like previous years god knows what you'll miss out on in the bar :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Yea i guess we will be bar hopping this year tho will we ? who would have thought it could be so much craic in a bar in Ballyliffin ha .. Should be good , looking forward to catching up with the usual suspects and meeting the 4 newbies aswell


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea i guess we will be bar hopping this year tho will we ? who would have thought it could be so much craic in a bar in Ballyliffin ha .. Should be good , looking forward to catching up with the usual suspects and meeting the 4 newbies aswell
		
Click to expand...

We will just go with the flow as usual mate, couple of quiet pints, lick shots off the stinking filthy bar top, party bus, nightclub full of teenagers and who knows donna derriÃ¨re may even put in an appearance  nice girl that she is 

Cavan will have never seen the likes before :mmm:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			We will just go with the flow as usual mate, couple of quiet pints, lick shots off the stinking filthy bar top, party bus, nightclub full of teenagers and who knows donna derriÃ¨re may even put in an appearance  nice girl that she is 

Cavan will have never seen the likes before :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm dreading to think what this might be like, what's the average age of the group?


----------



## brendy (Jun 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm dreading to think what this might be like, what's the average age of the group?
		
Click to expand...

Actual or mental?


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm dreading to think what this might be like, what's the average age of the group?
		
Click to expand...

40 or 14 depending on how you answer Brendys question 



brendy said:



			Actual or mental?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			Actual or mental?
		
Click to expand...

Actual, mental can be determined at the time!


----------



## brendy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol 40?? Who is keeping that average up?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			Lol 40?? Who is keeping that average up?
		
Click to expand...

Keeping it up? You oldies raise it.....


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

brendy said:



			Lol 40?? Who is keeping that average up?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 19 so you have me to thank


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 23, 2014)

Who are the old boys then. Jesus I was thinking the average must be in the 30's.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Who are the old boys then. Jesus I was thinking the average must be in the 30's.
		
Click to expand...

im 52 , but a young 52


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm 19 so you have me to thank
		
Click to expand...

I hope there's a crÃ¨che at the B&B then


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			I hope there's a crÃ¨che at the B&B then 

Click to expand...

If not there wants to be with some of the half wits going :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			I hope there's a crÃ¨che at the B&B then 

Click to expand...

If I don't get burped after my meal then I'm likely to get very cranky!


----------



## malek988 (Jun 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			If I don't get burped after my meal then I'm likely to get very cranky!
		
Click to expand...

bobs a nurse youll be grand mucker! lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 23, 2014)

Everything we should need then. 







&


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

LanDog said:



			If I don't get burped after my meal then I'm likely to get very cranky!
		
Click to expand...

Meal???

Eating is cheating kid, we will dip your dummy in the Guinness though, will help you sleep


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Meal???

Eating is cheating kid, we will dip your dummy in the Guinness though, will help you sleep
		
Click to expand...

Really. well I plan to do a lot of cheating away from the golf course then.


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Everything we should need then. 







& 






Click to expand...

That should do the job grand!


----------



## smange (Jun 23, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Really. well I plan to do a lot of cheating away from the golf course then.
		
Click to expand...

Sssshhhhhh Bob, I'm trying to convince Benjamin Button that us oldies can still hack it.

Last years ICC in full swing


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Meal???

Eating is cheating kid, we will dip your dummy in the Guinness though, will help you sleep
		
Click to expand...

I had my first guinness since coming home there on Sunday and it is a completely different drink to what you get in England, almost forgot the taste!


----------



## LanDog (Jun 23, 2014)

smange said:



			Sssshhhhhh Bob, I'm trying to convince Benjamin Button that us oldies can still hack it.

Last years ICC in full swing 

View attachment 11190

Click to expand...

You can all see my party trick, downing a pint in 6 seconds, I don't know if any of you will be impressed by that but it did impress the English this year


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 24, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Who are the old boys then. Jesus I was thinking the average must be in the 30's.
		
Click to expand...


Guilty ..:angry:   45 last Saturday mate , i know your shocked as im so young and good looking but its all true i tell ya.. all true


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 24, 2014)

Just over a week mutha truckers. 

Must remember to stock up on linoment, Werthers, Gaviscon and Fortisips.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Just over a week mutha truckers. 

Must remember to stock up on linoment, Werthers, Gaviscon and Fortisips.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your truss  :thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 24, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don't forget your truss  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just polishing my tripod walking stick with tennis balls on the feet. Got it painted black with flames just to look hip!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm just polishing my tripod walking stick with tennis balls on the feet. Got it painted black with flames just to look hip!
		
Click to expand...

like the old hot rod toy cars?
 Respect Bob  thats classy


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 24, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			like the old hot rod toy cars?
 Respect Bob  thats classy
		
Click to expand...

That's the one.  Got heat reactive paint on my zimmer as well.


----------



## LanDog (Jun 25, 2014)

I am so excited for it right now. Just need to get some practice in so I don't completely stink up the course!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I am so excited for it right now. Just need to get some practice in so I don't completely stink up the course!
		
Click to expand...


Steve ... ? the lad mentioned practice ... 2 shot penalty is fair  i think ?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Steve ... ? the lad mentioned practice ... 2 shot penalty is fair  i think ?
		
Click to expand...

Per hole......


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Per hole......
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking per round , i prefer your thinking ..


----------



## LanDog (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I was thinking per round , i prefer your thinking ..
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I see how it is, ganging up on the new guy!


----------



## malek988 (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Guilty ..:angry:   45 last Saturday mate , i know your shocked as im so young and good looking but its all true i tell ya.. all true 

Click to expand...

i honestly though u were in your 30's bill.... 



LanDog said:



			Oh, I see how it is, ganging up on the new guy!
		
Click to expand...

youve no need to panic bob will put himself in the position lol, i score ten points last year n walked at least 9 holes, so ya'll have nothing to worry about, me however, ive made 3 pbs this year thats it lol im in trouble 


btw money got sorted im for the weekend but out for the thursday im afraid


----------



## smange (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone fancy an extra night?

We have a space on the Thursday night now for a game at Rossmore G.C and a night in a hotel in Monaghan

Golf is only â‚¬20 and room is around the â‚¬35 mark.

There are 5 of us going to Monaghan on the Thursday and driving down to Concra after breakfast in the hotel on the Friday morning.

Give us a shout if anyone is up for an extra nights craic


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2014)

malek988 said:



			i honestly though u were in your 30's bill.... 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha i was right thinking you were a sound man Mal .. bit of a fibber but sound ha ..

Cian , we are jealous of your age not ur golf mate ha ha ..


Just out of Barton meeting its 99% it wont be 4/5/6th  weekend anyhow .. happy days


----------



## smange (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Ha Ha i was right thinking you were a sound man Mal .. bit of a fibber but sound ha ..

Cian , we are jealous of your age not ur golf mate ha ha ..


Just out of Barton meeting its 99% it wont be 4/5/6th  weekend anyhow .. happy days
		
Click to expand...

Happy days mate, fancy the Thursday as well  

You in your 30s :rofl: :rofl:

Malek must have thought you were someone else last year so you better introduce yourself properly this year


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2014)

smange said:



			Happy days mate, fancy the Thursday as well  

You in your 30s :rofl: :rofl:

Malek must have thought you were someone else last year so you better introduce yourself properly this year
		
Click to expand...


Thursday? ,id be shot ha ha

The rest of your post i choose to ignore MATE ............:angry:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Thursday? ,id be shot ha ha

The rest of your post i choose to ignore MATE ............:angry:
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's a flesh wound you'll be grand!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2014)

Carrying alot of flesh me mate . a flesh wound could be serious ,,,,


Before someone else says it ha


----------



## smange (Jun 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Carrying alot of flesh me mate . a flesh wound could be serious ,,,,


Before someone else says it ha 

Click to expand...

There's very few, if any, of us in a position to comment on the amount of flesh your carrying Bill, the ICC isn't exactly a great advert for Weight Watchers is it 

Way too many :cheers: for most of us


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 26, 2014)

Off work now until the 15th of July, waiting to here back if our offer on a house has been accepted so we can commence the mortgage application process, society day tomorrow and the ICC next week. June is ending well.


----------



## malek988 (Jun 26, 2014)

ive been stocking up on ammo, 2 x15 brand new wilson ultras, and 12 callaway supersoft, hopefully that lasts me lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2014)

malek988 said:



			ive been stocking up on ammo, 2 x15 brand new wilson ultras, and 12 callaway supersoft, hopefully that lasts me MORE THAN ONE DAY
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya


----------



## LanDog (Jun 26, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Off work now until the 15th of July, waiting to here back if our offer on a house has been accepted so we can commence the mortgage application process, society day tomorrow and the ICC next week. June is ending well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing a comp at Foyle GC tomorrow with a friend of mine, my first competitive game in I dunno how long!


----------



## chris661 (Jun 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I'm playing a comp at Foyle GC tomorrow with a friend of mine, my first competitive game in I dunno how long!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky


----------



## brendy (Jun 26, 2014)

Invitation to Knock GC tomorrow for me then onto the charridy gala in the evening (always ends up being a late one apparently) then Captains day Saturday then out on the beers, no golf til the Friday then though. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## LanDog (Jun 26, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Unlucky 

Click to expand...

The course?

Not the best around but it's fairly long so a good warm up for Concra!


----------



## smange (Jun 26, 2014)

LanDog said:



			The course?

Not the best around but it's fairly long so a good warm up for Concra!
		
Click to expand...

Played it few weeks ago and was in great nick, been a while since I played it and I was never a fan of it but I quite enjoyed it that day.

The gross 74 probably helped a bit as well though


----------



## malek988 (Jun 26, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya 

Click to expand...

the rate ive been loosing them, that could happen


----------



## LanDog (Jun 26, 2014)

smange said:



			Played it few weeks ago and was in great nick, been a while since I played it and I was never a fan of it but I quite enjoyed it that day.

The gross 74 probably helped a bit as well though
		
Click to expand...

I've always found it a nice course condition wise, and the facilities around are great, just lacks character I find


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

put your foot down once you get through the first 6 holes.  that's what I do there!  4, 6 and 15 bogey is no disgrace.  you can get aggressive on the rest!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 27, 2014)

We be nearing the end of Concra this day next week

Barton cup date set for 12th so all good to go


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 27, 2014)

smange said:



			Played it few weeks ago and was in great nick, been a while since I played it and I was never a fan of it but I quite enjoyed it that day.

The gross 74 probably helped a bit as well though
		
Click to expand...

Eh Hem ???? surely calls for at least 2 shots cut that !!!!!


----------



## chris661 (Jun 27, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Eh Hem ???? surely calls for at least 2 shots cut that !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Per hole........







 :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Eh Hem ???? surely calls for at least 2 shots cut that !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If I got a 2 shot cut I would be off 5 and still have 2 more shots than you will for this years ICC after I apply an ESR to you for your two previous ICC.

Congrats on cat 1 :clap:


----------



## brendy (Jun 27, 2014)

smange said:



			if i got a 2 shot cut i would be off 5 and still have 2 more shots than you will for this years icc after i apply an esr to you for your two previous icc.

Congrats on cat 1 :clap:
		
Click to expand...


speech   speeechhh!!   :d


----------



## LanDog (Jun 27, 2014)

Well good news for everyone. I did not play too well today! The only thing that was near working was the driver, averaged 270-280 on good ones with a slight draw which was lovely to see. I'm blaming the mediocre round on the discomfort of my golf shoes, I'm hobbling here! Need new ones. 

Also my new bag which I've only used once has a tear in the strap, so that's perplexing, but Golf Store Europe beside the Foyle course being the sound guys they are, are gonna refund it and hopefully give it back to me as store credit which I will use to buy new shoes!


----------



## malek988 (Jun 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Well good news for everyone. I did not play too well today! The only thing that was near working was the driver, averaged 270-280 on good ones with a slight draw which was lovely to see. I'm blaming the mediocre round on the discomfort of my golf shoes, I'm hobbling here! Need new ones. 

Also my new bag which I've only used once has a tear in the strap, so that's perplexing, but Golf Store Europe beside the Foyle course being the sound guys they are, are gonna refund it and hopefully give it back to me as store credit which I will use to buy new shoes!
		
Click to expand...

im playing a comp tomorrow which will be my last chance for a cut before icc... should be interesting


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Well good news for everyone. I did not play too well today! The only thing that was near working was the driver, averaged 270-280 on good ones with a slight draw which was lovely to see. I'm blaming the mediocre round on the discomfort of my golf shoes, I'm hobbling here! Need new ones. 

!
		
Click to expand...

heart attack hill claims another victim !  :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 27, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			heart attack hill claims another victim !  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That hill wasn't actually that bad. The walk from the 10th to the 11th at Omagh laughs in the face of heart attack hill! 

I was playing with a guy today who was 16 but hit the ball 300 hundo easy


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			That hill wasn't actually that bad. The walk from the 10th to the 11th at Omagh laughs in the face of heart attack hill! 

I was playing with a guy today who was 16 but hit the ball 300 hundo easy
		
Click to expand...

d.knox jun?     wee lads a bomber!    :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 27, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			d.knox jun?     wee lads a bomber!    :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's the fella, great player, ridiculous ability. If he was a good putter and was a straighter hitter he'd be scratch easy


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2014)

he was in the group behind me two years ago.  I was 30yards from the 1st green when I heard a ball bounce maybe 20 yards behind me.  I was about to get a little annoyed until I noticed they were standing on the tee. then I was just impressed. he was only about 14 or so then! lol

played a few holes with him other times. big hitter!   he will get to cat 1 pretty soon!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 28, 2014)

smange said:



			If I got a 2 shot cut I would be off 5 and still have 2 more shots than you will for this years ICC after I apply an ESR to you for your two previous ICC.

Congrats on cat 1 :clap:
		
Click to expand...




brendy said:



			speech   speeechhh!!   :d
		
Click to expand...


Funny dudes on here at times         :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

Could well be off 8 by Sun week lads ,,sure  hope not but fast becoming a reality


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2014)

lads, what is our tee times, green fees and do we all have buggies?  


long term weather report is good by all accounts! (my brother)


----------



## smange (Jun 28, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			lads, what is our tee times, green fees and do we all have buggies?  


long term weather report is good by all accounts! (my brother)
		
Click to expand...

Our tee times for Concra are 12.24, 12.36 and 12.48

Will do the draw over the next day or two

Yes we all have buggies and its 35 Euro per skull which includes buggy I believe.

Im not 100% sure if the black tee open is still on due to that north west open thing being on at same time.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2014)

good stuff.  when you think of the prices for some of the courses over here, 35 for concra and a buggie is a steal! 

either way I am happy. ive never played concra off the back sticks but at the same time, playing long courses can become a bit of a slog.  


its about time I got my driving sorted out!  less than a week away now!  :whoo:


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2014)

i played soo bad today 21 points, couldnt hit a tee shot to save my life

BUT, Booby prize will be here on tuesday 

I was thinking, as i won it last year i buy it this year, but cannot win it, what about making that a tradition??


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 28, 2014)

malek988 said:



			i played soo bad today 21 points, couldnt hit a tee shot to save my life

BUT, Booby prize will be here on tuesday 

I was thinking, as i won it last year i buy it this year, but cannot win it, what about making that a tradition??
		
Click to expand...

Yup sounds good to me. I need something to put beside my pink tees from the year before.  

Had a shocker yesterday at Tandragee. 30 points and a gross 95. Then again never played the course before which never helps on a course with so many blind shots.  Back in Omagh today 12 over after nine (with a quad and triple bogey) things were looking bad. Managed to get around the back nine in +5 over gross to come in bang on handicap with a birdie 2 on the 13th .


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Yup sounds good to me. I need something to put beside my pink tees from the year before.  

Had a shocker yesterday at Tandragee. 30 points and a gross 95. Then again never played the course before which never helps on a course with so many blind shots.  Back in Omagh today 12 over after nine (with a quad and triple bogey) things were looking bad. Managed to get around the back nine in +5 over gross to come in bang on handicap with a birdie 2 on the 13th .
		
Click to expand...


played tandragee last month for the 1st time, crappy pro shop with no card machine, but the course was quite good, so many blind shots to, you notice how small the greens were??


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 28, 2014)

malek988 said:



			played tandragee last month for the 1st time, crappy pro shop with no card machine, but the course was quite good, so many blind shots to, you notice how small the greens were??
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what shop your talking about I found it very good although didn't need to use cards.  Very friendly staff and a decent selection, better than the shop at my club anyway but that's not hard since it's a small shop run by a member and can't really stock a lot. 

Greens were normal for me very similar to Omagh. Condition of the course was great but not so much the layout.That cross over around 16/17 is ridiculous and 16 is the most ridiculous par 3 I've seen. A hook puts people on the 4th green and 17th tee box in danger plus there was no sign-age warning about people teeing off on the 17th which wasn't visible due to the trees. A slice from 17 puts anyone coming down from 16 at risk which we discovered when a ball zipped across in front of us.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 28, 2014)

gona tempt fate and confidently say ive found my game in time 

thats tomorrows round jinxed now ha ,


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't know what shop your talking about I found it very good although didn't need to use cards.  Very friendly staff and a decent selection, better than the shop at my club anyway but that's not hard since it's a small shop run by a member and can't really stock a lot. 

Greens were normal for me very similar to Omagh. Condition of the course was great but not so much the layout.That cross over around 16/17 is ridiculous and 16 is the most ridiculous par 3 I've seen. A hook puts people on the 4th green and 17th tee box in danger plus there was no sign-age warning about people teeing off on the 17th which wasn't visible due to the trees. A slice from 17 puts anyone coming down from 16 at risk which we discovered when a ball zipped across in front of us.
		
Click to expand...

when i went there, there was nothing, must have been stock taking, jus a set or 2 of titleists, and some golf balls, will be back again sometime soon, so will look out for it, yes the cross over is really bad, and that par 3 is pretty weak, lets the rest down


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 28, 2014)

So looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2014)

my driving is at an all time low.  thinking of hitting 4 wood all day tomorrow in the comp.    might need to bring it if its back sticks at concra though!     need some work this week!


----------



## smange (Jun 28, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			my driving is at an all time low.  thinking of hitting 4 wood all day tomorrow in the comp.    might need to bring it if its back sticks at concra though!     need some work this week!
		
Click to expand...

Know that feeling, been poor off the tee for a couple of weeks now but it's not just driver, also struggling with 3 wood, hybrid and irons off the tee. Rest of the game is fine but just can't get off the tee lately.

Even managed to take a divot with the driver today.....*after the ball*  don't know what sort of shot that is but it doesn't lead to good position off the tee


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2014)

smange said:



			Know that feeling, been poor off the tee for a couple of weeks now but it's not just driver, also struggling with 3 wood, hybrid and irons off the tee. Rest of the game is fine but just can't get off the tee lately.

Even managed to take a divot with the driver today.....*after the ball*  don't know what sort of shot that is but it doesn't lead to good position off the tee 

Click to expand...



lucky enough I can hit a safe enough cut with the 4 wood and 19 hybrid.  giving up a lot of yardage on a good drive.  

you are supposed to take a divot after the ball btw !


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			lucky enough I can hit a safe enough cut with the 4 wood and 19 hybrid.  giving up a lot of yardage on a good drive.  

you are supposed to take a divot after the ball btw ! 

Click to expand...

Not with driver though


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2014)

Beginning to look forward to my first round in nearly 9 months.


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Beginning to look forward to my first round in nearly 9 months. 

Click to expand...

Are you getting some range time in this week or just turning up whacking it off the first tee and taking it from there?

The way I played yesterday you would think it had been 9 months since I last played


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2014)

no practice for me until Weds then it might be a few hundred up the range and that will be it. Oh well, it will be what it will be.... the usual crap 900mph swing 

looking forward to it immensely :thup:


----------



## Ricky w (Jun 29, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't know what shop your talking about I found it very good although didn't need to use cards.  Very friendly staff and a decent selection, better than the shop at my club anyway but that's not hard since it's a small shop run by a member and can't really stock a lot. 

Greens were normal for me very similar to Omagh. Condition of the course was great but not so much the layout.That cross over around 16/17 is ridiculous and 16 is the most ridiculous par 3 I've seen. A hook puts people on the 4th green and 17th tee box in danger plus there was no sign-age warning about people teeing off on the 17th which wasn't visible due to the trees. A slice from 17 puts anyone coming down from 16 at risk which we discovered when a ball zipped across in front of us.
		
Click to expand...


Tandragee is a great wee parkland course, there is plenty of challenges along the way!! The 16th par 3 use are taking about is a very hard hole!! You need to be right on target or you have a challenging second shot to the green! Members are also very welcoming!! 

Although I would say that lol.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2014)

smange said:



			Are you getting some range time in this week or just turning up whacking it off the first tee and taking it from there?

The way I played yesterday you would think it had been 9 months since I last played 

Click to expand...

Pfft range time. Turn up and if there is practice facilties will have a swish or two otherwise straight to the first tee. At least there will be no filming  

Might just hit a 7 iron off the tee :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 29, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Pfft range time. Turn up and if there is practice facilties will have a swish or two otherwise straight to the first tee. At least there will be no filming  

Might just hit a 7 iron off the tee :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only if you can hit a 7 iron 250 yards


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Only if you can hit a 7 iron 250 yards
		
Click to expand...

I can, might take two shots though


----------



## malek988 (Jun 29, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Only if you can hit a 7 iron 250 yards
		
Click to expand...

forum yards?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 29, 2014)

Ricky w said:



			Tandragee is a great wee parkland course, there is plenty of challenges along the way!! The 16th par 3 use are taking about is a very hard hole!! You need to be right on target or you have a challenging second shot to the green! Members are also very welcoming!! 

Although I would say that lol.
		
Click to expand...

couldn't fault the club and reception. food was great and staff and members where friendly. extremely busy and lovely atmosphere. So relaxed and the bar is great value for visitors.


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

Ricky w said:



			Tandragee is a great wee parkland course, there is plenty of challenges along the way!! The 16th par 3 use are taking about is a very hard hole!! You need to be right on target or you have a challenging second shot to the green! Members are also very welcoming!! 

Although I would say that lol.
		
Click to expand...

Why not come along and explain how to properly play the 16th to them in person 

We have a space each day if you fancy any of them or indeed all of them.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			gona tempt fate and confidently say ive found my game in time 

thats tomorrows round jinxed now ha ,
		
Click to expand...


knew it


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			knew it 

Click to expand...

Bahahaha, welcome to our world Bill!  You'll be fine down in the gutter with the rest of us, its got a nice view.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 30, 2014)

brendy said:



			Bahahaha, welcome to our world Bill!  You'll be fine down in the gutter with the rest of us, its got a nice view.
		
Click to expand...

How do I climb up to this gutter


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

chris661 said:



			How do I climb up to this gutter 

Click to expand...

Me thinks thou protests too much Christopher , look forward to a 38 pts for you on Sunday .. you heard it here first


----------



## chris661 (Jun 30, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Me thinks thou protests too much Christopher , look forward to a 38 pts for you on Sunday .. you heard it here first 

Click to expand...

Ha. We playing 36


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 30, 2014)

I will need 36 to hit double figures, I might see if the bookies will take odds on the amount of blobs I get 

either that or my 4 week lay off will mean I turn up in pro mode 

3 more sleeps!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

Only thing to remember Steve is the golf gets worse as the days go bye ha or as the nights go bye


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 30, 2014)

hmmm I was hoping it would improve


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmm I was hoping it would improve 

Click to expand...

Theres a first time for everything ha


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2014)

don't have a box to send my clubs home.   going to have to use my old ones in my dads garage.  they have served me well in the past! :thup:

must nick a 4 wood and putter off my nephew!


----------



## LanDog (Jun 30, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			don't have a box to send my clubs home.   going to have to use my old ones in my dads garage.  they have served me well in the past! :thup:

must nick a 4 wood and putter off my nephew!
		
Click to expand...

Can't you get a box from a local golf shop?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 30, 2014)

is it me or will I be needing waterproofs


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Can't you get a box from a local golf shop?
		
Click to expand...

went up to American golf tonight and it was closed.   I have too much other rubbish to do before I fly over.  I was planning leave it at the myhermes drop off centre tonight!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			is it me or will I be needing waterproofs 

Click to expand...

Check Sky News Wednesday night mate we are a small Island long range forecast only good about 2 days in advance


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			is it me or will I be needing waterproofs 

Click to expand...

Yep looking like it's going to be wet but it is Ireland, I don't even go to the shop for a paper without the waterproofs under my arm


----------

